# Who's moving in tomorrow?



## Stevey Queen (Jun 10, 2013)

For those who haven't been time travelling, you should have seen a fenced off lot with a sign stating that someone was moving in tomorrow. So who is it? And I suppose the time travelers can post the new neighbors they got too.

My new neighbor tomorrow is a new black pig named Agnes. Ugly name but she's cute.


----------



## AC Cafe (Jun 10, 2013)

Alfonso


----------



## ACking (Jun 10, 2013)

Ken. I'm waiting to find out what he/she looks like tomorrow. Excited!


----------



## Bri (Jun 10, 2013)

Pinky! I'm happy. 

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Pinky


----------



## dj_mask (Jun 10, 2013)

Merengue


----------



## mason (Jun 10, 2013)

Katt just moved into my town today


----------



## Isabella (Jun 10, 2013)

I have Agnes too, she just moved in today. I now have two villagers with horrible names. xD Agnes and Mathilda. 
Tomorrow I'm expecting Chadder, a mouse.
seems cute!


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 10, 2013)

Since I went online with my friend and he time traveled one of his neighbor moved to my town and it's Pekoe.


----------



## BlooShroom (Jun 10, 2013)

Peck is going to move in tomorrow  Don't know who he is but he's going to be the 4th bird in my town >_<  I'm trying to get Maelle to move out so I can have more people I like...


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 10, 2013)

Nan!!! One I like!
http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Nan
She's a black goat.


----------



## Sandbox (Jun 10, 2013)

Pietro! My third sheep.. Ugh... And they moved where I didn't want an animal to


----------



## Pixlplume (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm getting Muffy! A new sheep. She kinda creeps me out...
Plus, I have Wendy :3
SHEEP WARS!!!


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jun 10, 2013)

Rocket! the fourth "superhero" and i'm glad they added a female to the line-up, although i guess that sort of makes sense given the number 4 shirt is pink.

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Rocket 

woooo!!


----------



## Byngo (Jun 10, 2013)

... Tex. he's a penguin. I don't like him... Ugh.

Couldn't find a picture of him.


----------



## amartini (Jun 11, 2013)

Jacques


----------



## Doctor Nebula (Jun 11, 2013)

Eugune


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 11, 2013)

I forgot its name but its like Mir I think something like that   (I didnt look up what the villager was I wanna be surprised what it looks like)


----------



## SFFRulesOK (Jun 11, 2013)

Olaf the smug anteater. He's a matador, which is kind of cool, but I still don't really want him.


----------



## whereiskellie (Jun 11, 2013)

Frita is moving in


----------



## Talon (Jun 11, 2013)

Rocket is moving into my town tomorrow too. Looking forward to the new Big Sister personality type.


----------



## Elloriee (Jun 11, 2013)

Klaus is moving in to my town =/


New Leaf is the first game he has appeared in. Don't really like the way he looks =/ But you never know, maybe i'll end up liking him.


----------



## Lemony Lime (Jun 11, 2013)

Maple.

Given that I live in Maple Town, I'm pretty happy with that outcome. lol

Still would've preferred Mitzi or Pinky, but she's cute too. lol


----------



## Mars (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a reserved space for Kid Cat. Big Top is already in my town. I forgot who the third one is. I love Kid Cat~

edit: >.<  And Agent S., just need her.


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jun 11, 2013)

Ed. Hopefully my next villagers are new because all of them so far are old. >_<


----------



## Arowen (Jun 11, 2013)

Ren?e  She's a rhino.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm getting Mint! She's cute, but I'm a still a little mad because her house is right in front of mine.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Jun 11, 2013)

A bear named Paula..she seems okay I guess kinda looks like a hippie though.


----------



## The Architect (Jun 11, 2013)

Agnes. MEH.


----------



## spiralofvertigo (Jun 11, 2013)

Tom!

I'm insanely excited! He is also moving in next door to me hahaha.


----------



## kittycate (Jun 11, 2013)

Elise, my least favorite villager in the whole game  i'm sadly going to have to resort to hitting her with things and ignoring her until she goes away...

- - - Post Merge - - -



ChaosKitten said:


> Ed. Hopefully my next villagers are new because all of them so far are old. >_<



All of mine are old too, including the one that's moving in tomorrow ((


----------



## ayerenzo (Jun 11, 2013)

Colton moves in tomorrow. Apparently my second smug character type neighbor since starting my game!
Never came across him before, is he a first appearance ?


----------



## Flutterfairy (Jun 11, 2013)

Lolli! She is so cute!


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 11, 2013)

kittycate said:


> Elise, my least favorite villager in the whole game  i'm sadly going to have to resort to hitting her with things and ignoring her until she goes away...



Good luck, Elise scares me XD


----------



## thenewtoday (Jun 11, 2013)

Graham, yay, a hamster who is described as a history buff!


----------



## PeppermintComrade (Jun 11, 2013)

Twiggy, I think she's a bird. o.o


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 11, 2013)

Mars said:


> I have a reserved space for Kid Cat. Big Top is already in my town. I forgot who the third one is. I love Kid Cat~
> 
> edit: >.<  And Agent S., just need her.



Marry me.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

Mars said:


> I have a reserved space for Kid Cat. Big Top is already in my town. I forgot who the third one is. I love Kid Cat~
> 
> edit: >.<  And Agent S., just need her.



You'll need Rocket, the new Number 4 too!


----------



## Nicole (Jun 11, 2013)

Goose moves in tomorrow.


----------



## Bri (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, I lied. It's not Pinky, it's Cherry. Got the names mixed up somehow. xD


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 11, 2013)

Frita is moving in tomorrow...meh. My sister is getting Rocket.

I NEED a deer. NEED. I'll take any of 'em!


----------



## Drew1234 (Jun 11, 2013)

Phoebe, she is like an ostrich bird slash peacock slash phoenix. 

Can't wait to meet her.


----------



## mason (Jun 11, 2013)

I have Samson moving in tomorrow!


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 11, 2013)

I didn't get to start my town until yesterday, so my first new animal will be moving in tomorrow. I checked this morning, and it's gonna be Ed. Not _really_ thrilled about horse villagers, but if I have to have one, I guess it can be Ed. Now, how to get rid of Gabi?


----------



## inSein (Jun 11, 2013)

Mine was/is Bob. I still have to greet him.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 11, 2013)

inSein said:


> Mine was/is Bob. I still have to greet him.


*jealous* Bob is so fabulous!


----------



## MadamSpringy (Jun 11, 2013)

I checked yesterday and the sign said Zell. Yay, my first deer villager! I'm super excited to hop on and meet him today. c:


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 11, 2013)

MadamSpringy said:


> I checked yesterday and the sign said Zell. Yay, my first deer villager! I'm super excited to hop on and meet him today. c:


*jealous...again* I want a deeeeeeer!  haha!


----------



## DUY12 (Jun 11, 2013)

He looks awesome!!

I got Flo, the penguin. I know I had her in another previous town in the past...


----------



## Cloudkitty (Jun 11, 2013)

MUFFEH!  

I mean, Muffy.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 11, 2013)

My first new villager is going to be Pashmina! She's moving right across from me over the bridge! :3


----------



## jPottie (Jun 11, 2013)

Freckles moved in for me! She's a really cute duck.


----------



## chronic (Jun 11, 2013)

Fuchsia the new pink deer moved in today. She's one of the new uchi/big sister villagers

I'm quite excited :3


----------



## MoonFiend (Jun 11, 2013)

My new neighbor is Tammy! Seems pretty nice. ^^


----------



## Octavia (Jun 11, 2013)

Good ol' Fang.


----------



## kittyglitter (Jun 11, 2013)

Rudy moved in yesterday (I need to make a Notre Dame jersey at Able Sisters and hope he wears it), and Fuschia is moving in tomorrow!!! A deer and an uchi one at that, can't wait!


----------



## Sarasa (Jun 11, 2013)

I have Pietro moving in tomorrow. I currently have Purrl, Mac, Grizzly, Gala and I think Rosie is the fifth one's name.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 11, 2013)

kittyglitter said:


> Rudy moved in yesterday (I need to make a Notre Dame jersey at Able Sisters and hope he wears it), and Fuschia is moving in tomorrow!!! A deer and an uchi one at that, can't wait!



Ah man, lucky. Henry the frog is moving in tomorrow, ug. He's new, and not really ugly or anything, but I don't like him. I already have a frog and I want a more unique animal.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 11, 2013)

kittyglitter said:


> Rudy moved in yesterday (I need to make a Notre Dame jersey at Able Sisters and hope he wears it), and Fuschia is moving in tomorrow!!! A deer and an uchi one at that, can't wait!



Rudy's in my town. He's a cutie.


----------



## Mint (Jun 11, 2013)

Curlos is moving in! He nearly moved on top of my favourite spot of town. >_< At least he moved next to it and not on it.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 11, 2013)

Octavia said:


> Good ol' Fang.



Same here!


----------



## ZenGuardian (Jun 11, 2013)

Cobb moved in today. I'm not a fan of him :|


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 11, 2013)

Leonardo






*MOVING IN TOMORROW*


----------



## Stupefiant (Jun 11, 2013)

Charlise


----------



## Zura (Jun 11, 2013)

Lobo is coming tomorrow his house is not built yet!
View attachment 4504


----------



## keybug55 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have Fuchsia! http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20121215022104/animalcrossing/images/3/31/Jessicca.png

She has the new "Big Sister personality"


----------



## Mothership (Jun 11, 2013)

Alli....UGH...why, me???


----------



## tacitcat (Jun 11, 2013)

Ken moved in today, and Tutu's moving in tomorrow! I looked her up; she's the cutest bear ever!


----------



## azurill (Jun 11, 2013)

Keaton moved in today


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 11, 2013)

I got Chops a smug Pig.



The translation team being clever with his name, pork chops aka pig.


----------



## Bri (Jun 11, 2013)

After these villagers move in, how long is it before another fence (for a new house) is built? Is it the day the new villager moves in, the day after, or some time after that?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 11, 2013)

Bri said:


> After these villagers move in, how long is it before another fence (for a new house) is built? Is it the day the new villager moves in, the day after, or some time after that?



I believe it's the day after the first villager has unpacked all their boxes.


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 11, 2013)

Tom moved in today. Katt the day before.
Katt Tom


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 11, 2013)

MARSHAL MOVED IN TODAY AHHHHHHHH ADORABLENESS ♥♥♥ I have such a cute screenshot, I'll grab it in a sec.


----------



## Little Joey (Jun 11, 2013)

Cherry moved in today pretty cool.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 11, 2013)

Mira moves in shes a bunny that looks like a superhero!!


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 11, 2013)

laceydearie said:


> Tom moved in today. Katt the day before.
> View attachment 4544Katt View attachment 4545Tom



Two cats, nice! What other neighbors do you have?



MaggieXawesomeness said:


> Ah man, lucky. Henry the frog is moving in tomorrow, ug. He's new, and not really ugly or anything, but I don't like him. I already have a frog and I want a more unique animal.


I was, um, impatient about this guy and skipped to the morning to see him up close, and he's not so bad. Definitely could be worse. He even has cute little black dots near his cheeks. Dude likes bubble tea, though. Reminds me of someone I really dislike who runs a certain web comic :T Dunno if I'll try to kick him out or not.


----------



## Kara (Jun 11, 2013)

Marshal is moving in. 
Unfortunately, the fenced off area is right in front of my house. -_-


----------



## chronic (Jun 11, 2013)

Colton is moving in tomorrow! He's a "smug" horse

I'm not too crazy about his design, but I think I'll really like him


----------



## spot0127 (Jun 12, 2013)

I got Klaus. And boy is he ugly!


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 12, 2013)

Came back and gosh, I have even another villager moving in! Another new one. It's an awesome uchi ostrich named Phoebe!

I'm starting to think that my town is gonna be good. I don't hate any of my villagers I have yet! :3


----------



## Filthykur (Jun 12, 2013)

An animal named Vesta is moving in tomorrow... not sure what species she/he is but maybe its something new


----------



## Sena (Jun 12, 2013)

My first new villager will be Opal the elephant. Not crazy about her, but I don't have any snooty villagers, so she'll be welcome here.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 12, 2013)

My first move-in is right behind my house and it's *Frank*.

I swear, between him and my other meathead resident, Mott, I am going to start murdering villagers.


----------



## Isabella (Jun 12, 2013)

Filthykur said:


> An animal named Vesta is moving in tomorrow... not sure what species she/he is but maybe its something new



Vesta is a sheep. I had her in WW and she was nice. Cute too.


----------



## Filthykur (Jun 12, 2013)

Isabella said:


> Vesta is a sheep. I had her in WW and she was nice. Cute too.



Good to know! I am glad to hear she is good people.  Haha


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 12, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> Two cats, nice! What other neighbors do you have?




I also have Fauna, Tiffany (ugh), Penelope, Moe, Sheldon, and Lopez is moving in tomorrow.



I want to get Tiffany and Moe out first.. Tiffany is blocking my path and is just annoying. Moe is cute, but is directly next to re-tail.. and I want something besides a cat even though they're one of my favourite animals.


----------



## Cinnamoos (Jun 12, 2013)

Bluebear is moving in tomorrow for me. :c I really don't want her, she'll just take up space.
QQ that's how I feel about most of my villagers though.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 12, 2013)

Lucha is moving in tomorrow. He is the new smug personality. Excited to find out what they are like.


----------



## Mothership (Jun 12, 2013)

Mira was the first to move into my first ACNL town. Last night, I started up my second town and this morning saw that my first new villager there will also be Mira. Really? With over 300 villagers available I still get the same 6th villager in both my towns? Pffft.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 12, 2013)

Got another new guy coming to town tomorrow. His name is O'Hare and he is also of the smug personality. My first move-in was smug, too. This ought to be interesting.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jun 12, 2013)

neverbeenkrissed said:


> Rocket! the fourth "superhero" and i'm glad they added a female to the line-up, although i guess that sort of makes sense given the number 4 shirt is pink.
> 
> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Rocket
> 
> woooo!!



Agent S is a girl too?


----------



## ayerenzo (Jun 12, 2013)

Diva's moving in tomorrow... RIGHT BEHIND MY HOUSE. What the. Automatic dislike, I liked my secluded little space.
I know she's new to NL. Anyone have her yet ? Her look kind of scares me. o.o I'm not much of a frog fan either.


----------



## Talon (Jun 12, 2013)

Coach a new Bull is moving in tomorrow.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 12, 2013)

Canberra is moving in tomorrow. She can leave though. I have neutral feelings for her.


----------



## Kamehime (Jun 12, 2013)

Sydney parked her house right behind mine! Never had a koala neighbor before... but wtf man. D:


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 12, 2013)

Kamehime said:


> Sydney parked her house right behind mine! Never had a koala neighbor before... but wtf man. D:



ha, that sucks. I love Sydney, but still. I think the only animals I could tolerate doing that to me would be Bob, Mitzi, or Rosie, lol.


----------



## Fox (Jun 13, 2013)

I have Phil moving in tomorrow


----------



## kittycate (Jun 13, 2013)

neverbeenkrissed said:


> Rocket! the fourth "superhero" and i'm glad they added a female to the line-up, although i guess that sort of makes sense given the number 4 shirt is pink.
> 
> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Rocket
> 
> woooo!!



Rocket is my next villager moving in too! I don't like gorillas but at least it's my first new (as in not from previous games) villager, and she has the new personality type..so it's not so bad


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 13, 2013)

Fox said:


> I have Phil moving in tomorrow  View attachment 4627





Phil's moving into my town tomorrow too!


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jun 13, 2013)

Fuchsia is now moving in. I'm glad I finally get a new animal, but I wanted Cherry for my "big sister" villager. D:


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 13, 2013)

Olaf's moving in tomorrow!

Yes yes yes yes yes! I am so friggin happy!


----------



## Cheri (Jun 13, 2013)

Phoebe just moved in today!


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 13, 2013)

Walker moved in today. Now I just have to decide on a camper. I'm hoping Tiffany is the first to move out.


----------



## LionHeart812 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sterling just moved in today. His repeated use of "bro" and burning passion for sports that blazes like a thousand suns will be quite the odd addition to my quaint little town. While everyone is mellow and relaxed, there goes Sterling...running laps around the town hall, busting out 100 push-ups in front of the Abel sisters, or bench pressing the T-Rex skull in the museum. I honestly couldn't be more excited considering I work in sports management myself.


Besides, he is dressed like a knight. That's slightly hardcore.


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 13, 2013)

Midge moved in today, right next to my house.... Oh, well, at least she didn't take the spot where my campsite's going soon!


----------



## Sam (Jun 13, 2013)

I am!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 13, 2013)

Sam said:


> I am!



Woo! Hope you have some wonderful villagers to greet you.

I have Katt moving in tomorrow. Which I think is the cat with the almost mono-eye. :[


----------



## LaughingDingo (Jun 13, 2013)

Was excited to see Deirdre moving in..finally talk to her and she moved in from my JP town (her name is Nadia there) and she had moved out at least a month ago. And today ANOTHER villager from my JP town is moving in. So it seems after they "move out" they are still able to move to another town even if it's a month later.


----------



## Nilesse (Jun 13, 2013)

Muffy is moving in...


----------



## Mothership (Jun 13, 2013)

O'Hare will be Rakuen's 8th villager


----------



## Sakura0901 (Jun 13, 2013)

When I get my ACNL 3DSXL, I hope I have either Sprinkles or Bob


----------



## azurill (Jun 13, 2013)

Penelope moved in today she is my 7th villager.


----------



## Aloha (Jun 13, 2013)

Hm.Funny I got Agnes a few days ago too.Yeah.No me gusta Agnes...Currently my newest villager that just moved in today is this cool emo looking horse.He has eyelashes,EYELASHES @.@ BUT HE'S A HE?) 

Cannot comprehend.But I think I like him.Me gusta Ed


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 13, 2013)

Aloha said:


> Hm.Funny I got Agnes a few days ago too.Yeah.No me gusta Agnes...Currently my newest villager that just moved in today is this cool emo looking horse.He has eyelashes,EYELASHES @.@ BUT HE'S A HE?)
> View attachment 4680
> Cannot comprehend.But I think I like him.Me gusta Ed



i used to loooove ed when i had the gc version i was so upset he moved


----------



## Flutterfairy (Jun 13, 2013)

Henry moved in today! He is pretty cute. So far, I've been getting some nice villagers moving into my town.


----------



## ACking (Jun 13, 2013)

My new villager moved in today; his name is Papi! I believe he is an okapi.


----------



## Solar (Jun 13, 2013)

I got Marshal (Jun in the Japanese version) HE IS MY FAVORITE VILLAGER EVER!!!


----------



## Kara (Jun 13, 2013)

Moe is moving in tomorrow. He's cute but scares me a little haha.


----------



## wolley74 (Jun 13, 2013)

i got Beardo, of all the ones that can move in I get the ugliest one possible (sorry mate, you just are not good looking) http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Beardo


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jun 14, 2013)

Canberra is moving in tomorrow (Brown Koala girl). She plopped her house pretty much in front of mine and killed one of my newly planted cherry trees in the process... 
I am kind of angry at her because of that.


----------



## Chris (Jun 14, 2013)

Keaton the Eagle.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have Cherry arriving tomorrow


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 14, 2013)

Tangy..

She's one of the villagers I always get..

She's cute though. And unique because she's a fruit.


----------



## drifloon (Jun 14, 2013)

It's like I'm besieged by penguins with make-up. Flo & Friga. `-`?


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 14, 2013)

Melba has reserved a plot of land today for her new home!  I love her, and the koalas in general. Didn't have one in my town, either. The girl put her future house is kinda a meh spot for me, near the top left corner, (nice spot for her, though, lol) but I don't really mind. Can't believe all my villagers I am a ok with. None are even close to ugly  And I can kinda choose the last one via the camp site, so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Mothership (Jun 14, 2013)

Mugwump's 7th villager will be Savannah. Her house plot is right where I wanted to put a new bridge  -__-


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jun 14, 2013)

I've had amazing villagers so far--- Lobo the wolf, Portia the dog, Peggy the pig, Ozzie the koala, Charlise the bear, Lily the frog, and Rudy the cat-- all very cute funny and friendly --- and then this guy moves right by my dock ramp >:[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[
 Chops, the smug@$$ pig. And no deer at all. May my campsite bring any, or all, of them immediately. Amen.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 14, 2013)

Cheri ruined my plans of a bench. Cheri, get out now please. 

All my villagers really grew on me because their houses were in nice locations, even Canberra whom I thought would be AWFUL made me completely love her when she said "Preach It!"


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 14, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> All my villagers really grew on me because their houses were in nice locations, even Canberra whom I thought would be AWFUL made me completely love her when she said "Preach It!"



Cheeky. 

---

Kevin the pig moved in today. He's fine. *shrug* I swear, though, I HAVE to get a deer before it's over with!!! I'm not even picky. Just. Get. Me. A. Deer.

I'm going to have two fountains and my campsite by my house, so I'm hoping that'll block anyone from moving right in front of it. My worst nightmare.  I'm happy with the villager house placement so far.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 14, 2013)

Got Tammy moving in tomorrow.






My first look at a character with the "Uchi" personality. This shall be fascinating.


----------



## Sena (Jun 14, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Cheri ruined my plans of a bench. Cheri, get out now please.



Oh, I adore Cheri, I'm so jealous!


----------



## seanman1224 (Jun 14, 2013)

Apollo. ;~; I want a hamster, deer, or Eloise.


----------



## Talon (Jun 14, 2013)

Olaf is moving in tomorrow. I'm getting new animals such as Rocket & Coach but not the cute ones. Lol. I really want a hamster or a deer. Oh well maybe next time.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 14, 2013)

Sena said:


> Oh, I adore Cheri, I'm so jealous!



You are welcome to convince her to leave. Tomorrow she'll be unpacking boxes though, but I don't need her to leave until someone suggests the bench.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 14, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> For those who haven't been time travelling, you should have seen a fenced off lot with a sign stating that someone was moving in tomorrow. So who is it? And I suppose the time travelers can post the new neighbors they got too.
> 
> My new neighbor tomorrow is a new black pig named Agnes. Ugly name but she's cute.
> View attachment 4449



I'm getting her too! She looks really cute!


----------



## AC Cafe (Jun 15, 2013)

Cherry is moving in tomorrow


----------



## Lin (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm getting Aurora tomorrow. Didn't really want her much but... she's in a really nice place at least.


----------



## denicrossing (Jun 15, 2013)

Flo. I think she's a new penguin or something.


----------



## StarryACNL (Jun 15, 2013)

shep the new dog


----------



## duuckkiee (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm getting Hans the gorilla c;


----------



## katie. (Jun 15, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Ugly name
> View attachment 4449




...rude.


Renee is moving in tomorrow.


----------



## Kolya (Jun 15, 2013)

Shari's settling in tomorrow...


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 15, 2013)

I have Eugene coming into Frosting tomorrow (I think he's a sheep?)
And Muffy moving to Citadel (Not a clue)

2 brand new friends. ^_^


----------



## AC fan forever (Jun 15, 2013)

Claudia is moving into mine tomorrow...


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 15, 2013)

Cherry the new dog is moving into my town right near Re-tail.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 15, 2013)

Beardo. I don't know how I feel about this.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 15, 2013)

APOLLO'S MOVING IN!

_APOLLO'S MOVING IN!_

Ahh~ AHH~ SQUEEEEE!

:3


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 15, 2013)

This bear moved in today!





Before NL, she was a Peppy JP only bear named Reicheru (she was only in the e+ version)... now she's an Uchi bear named Paula.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 15, 2013)

Aww. I thought Rachel was a good name for her. Paula's nice too though. Reminds me of earthbound. Lucky! I want her in my town!!

o.o where did you get such an amazingly good quality picture of her!?


----------



## Kara (Jun 15, 2013)

Tammy's moving in tomorrow!  
Ooh she's a new character.


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2013)

Pashmina the goat is moving in tomorrow. She's so cute! <3 Also, after Keaton the eagle she is the second new character to come to my town.


----------



## Wing (Jun 16, 2013)

Phoebe!


----------



## Fox (Jun 16, 2013)

Alfonso


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jun 16, 2013)

Cobb ;/


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 16, 2013)

Keaton :|


----------



## mon-chou-crossing (Jun 16, 2013)

Mira  A bunny that looks like Sailor Venus!


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 16, 2013)

Ed that horse...thing moved in today. Not only is he ugly (hey, just my opinion), but he moved in the EXACT spot I was planning on placing The Doctor's house/TARDIS. He's gotta go!!!

Lucky is moving in tomorrow. <3 His house is in a spot I was planning to make an orchard, but he can stay 'cause he's awesome! Much better than Ed.


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 17, 2013)

Kidd/Yasao the goat > v < I'm so happy! I really wanted him!
His house will be where a fruit orchard was supposed to be, but it's okay... There's still enough space. He'll have direct access to all kinds of fruit. Lucky villager.


----------



## LillyKay (Jun 17, 2013)

Peck the bird.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jun 17, 2013)

Eloise just moved right in front of my house >_<


----------



## ttocs (Jun 17, 2013)

Olaf is my newest edition.  And I already trained him to say "Hodor"


----------



## mon-chou-crossing (Jun 17, 2013)

Caroline, the squirrel. Not too excited about that ...


----------



## AC fan forever (Jun 17, 2013)

katt is moving in tomorrow... (not happy at all with this)


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 17, 2013)

Drago my sixth villager moved in today


----------



## Odette (Jun 17, 2013)

Well Julian just moved in today... He's a unicorn!!! So cute.


----------



## Lisha (Jun 17, 2013)

AGNES. In front of my Town Hall. Hell no. Gonna have to do that exploit thingy that lets me control where they move. There is tons of empty space on the right hand side of my town for her house but no.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 17, 2013)

Lisha said:


> AGNES. In front of my Town Hall. Hell no. Gonna have to do that exploit thingy that lets me control where they move. There is tons of empty space on the right hand side of my town for her house but no.



Our Agnes's are in the same spot lol.


----------



## Lisha (Jun 17, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Our Agnes's are in the same spot lol.


She's a witch. It also turns out that I'm stuck with her because I messed something up, lol. Oh well. xD


----------



## Mays (Jun 17, 2013)

Frita.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 17, 2013)

UGH. Paula the ugly bear just moved in RIGHT beside my house. 

Must. Hit. With. Net.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 17, 2013)

No new plot in the past two days. I am expecting Gayle tomorrow though.


----------



## ACking (Jun 17, 2013)

I had hamlet in town camping yesterday and he said he would move in, but no new plot today.....


----------



## Mirror (Jun 17, 2013)

Rosie. She's pretty cute but she's moving right next to a bridge, so it's a little weird.


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 17, 2013)

Deirdre a new uchi deer is coming tomorrow!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 17, 2013)

Tucker has decided the tiny 5 space wide gap that is my only route to get to the other side of my town was perfect to put his house into. <_<; I don't even! Now I have to squeeze down one of the tiny gaps he's left between river and cliff to get to all my other villagers.

In my other town I have Zell moving in. Who I'm not too sure which of 3 villagers he is, but I'm pretty sure I like him. :3 - at the very least I like him more than I like Tucker right now.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 17, 2013)

Del moved in today! So happy 
He also didn't move in a spot that would get in my way with future plans so he can stay for a long time <3



Also apparently my 10th villager is suppose to be setting up their sign tomorrow, according to Naomi. I'm hoping it's not Limberg, who was living in a tent. I denied his request to move in but..

It could also be Pietro, err the clown sheep, who's moving out of my friends town. I don't have a problem with him, it's just I want..Kid Cat :'c


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jun 17, 2013)

Something named Lopez... if you don't like where they are can you send them away and not let them move in? Just because it's right behind my house.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 17, 2013)

Gemma said:


> Something named Lopez... if you don't like where they are can you send them away and not let them move in? Just because it's right behind my house.



No you have to wait for them to move out.


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh my days, just looked up Lopez, he's a smug deer and he is SO. CUTE!! Argh, why did his house have to be RIGHT THERE?


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 17, 2013)

Flo is moving in.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 17, 2013)

Walt the Kangaroo is moving in tomorrow and his house is in the worst spot imagineable. It's right at the path that leads down to my South beach where my dock is.  And he's a cranky resident. Boo.


----------



## Fresh (Jun 17, 2013)

Phil. I don't mind where his house is. I don't think I'll like him though


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2013)

Bam the deer is moving in tomorrow. ^_^


----------



## Joyce (Jun 18, 2013)

Bob is moving in tomorrow!


----------



## jasmin (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm gonna get Sally... I think she's a squirrel.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 18, 2013)

Cherry a new Dog, wil be my seventh Villager


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 18, 2013)

Joyce said:


> Bob is moving in tomorrow!



Lucky! I want Bob. But I have Pudge the bear, so maybe it'd be best to not have another lazy villager. It'd be nice to have a wider variety. 

I have Rory the lion who moved in today. He'll be done unpacking tomorrow. He'll be my first cat (though not a regular cat like Bob). He's my first jock villager.


----------



## Ellyce (Jun 18, 2013)

Snake the rabbit is moving in tomorrow.


----------



## duuckkiee (Jun 18, 2013)

I have Tangy the Cat moving in. Her house was very close to demolishing my field of roses o:


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jun 18, 2013)

Her name is Paula. Her house is inconveniently placed right in front of mine though. ):


----------



## Aerio (Jun 18, 2013)

Marcel is moving in.. not sure how I feel about it, LOL.


----------



## Red Ribbon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vladimir is moving in.

...of course HE HAS TO MOVE RIGHT NEXT TO MY HOUSE.


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 18, 2013)

Hugh's moving in. 2 bunnies, 2 horses, now 2 pigs. Noah's ark thing going on here.


----------



## Colorflow (Jun 18, 2013)

Beardo's gonna be done unpacking... -sigh-
*ANKHA. WHERE ARE YOU, MY SUPREME RULER? YOUR PEONS NEED YOUUUUUU*


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jun 19, 2013)

Hamlet was my very first camper today. Super cute little Hamster, so I convinced him to move to my town.


----------



## mon-chou-crossing (Jun 19, 2013)

Tex ... I think it's a penguin if I remember right. Again, I'm not too excited.


----------



## StiX (Jun 19, 2013)

Rocket... I've heard she's nice though, I'm just not a fan of the gorilla's.. oh well!


----------



## Imbri (Jun 19, 2013)

Hazel. I was all happy about that, because she was my favorite character from ACGC, but apparently it's a different squirrel. Serious uni-brow going on there! Maybe I should offer her a cyclommatus beetle (it mentions tweezers whenever you catch one).


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 19, 2013)

I saw that someone named Molly was moving in, and so I looked her up. I actually d'awwwwed out loud when I saw her picture. Unbelievably cute!


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jun 19, 2013)

Beardo, smug bear. Whoop-dee-doo!! Ugh -__-


----------



## AC fan forever (Jun 19, 2013)

marshal is moving in tomorrow. i'm getting a habit of having new characters in the game moving in


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 19, 2013)

AC fan forever said:


> marshal is moving in tomorrow. i'm getting a habit of having new characters in the game moving in



There's about 100 new villagers. The probability is high.


----------



## Purrl (Jun 19, 2013)

Just had Rocket move in recently... been hitting her with my net for hours already.
Have Goldie coming tomorrow, exciting!


----------



## Lisha (Jun 19, 2013)

Merengue! She's the cake rhino. ;3


----------



## Bambi (Jun 19, 2013)

Yay! Peck is moving in! In an awesome spot too  So stoked. Now Paula needs to leave and I'll be content.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 20, 2013)

Henry the Cute Smug Frog, will be my eighth Villager 






So i will have in my town:
Timbra
Tammi
Kid Cat
Mitzi
Curt
Drago
Cherry
Henry

Yay


----------



## Odette (Jun 20, 2013)

Rowan... ugh


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 20, 2013)

Got Frita the sheep today. She's unpacking. She's my third villager that's new to New Leaf. Based on looks alone, she's probably my least favorite out of my now 8 villagers. But that doesn't mean I hate her or anything.

I really want a snooty villager to move in (the only personality I'm missing) or a cat. Yesterday I had a cat camping in my town. He really wanted to move in, but he's that weird cat that wears underwear on his head, Stinky. I don't want him so I told him no. I'd really prefer Ankha (#1 choice) or Purrl to move in, since they're snooty AND cats. There's a few other snooty cats but I don't like them as much.


----------



## Anna (Jun 20, 2013)

Renee


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 20, 2013)

Cookie and Winnie are coming to my towns. I love Winnie, and Cookie is pretty decent, haven't seen her since my first ACG town. o:


----------



## AC Cafe (Jun 20, 2013)

Butch is moving in tomorrow. But he is moving where I wanted to put my 3rd bridge...


----------



## Cobby (Jun 20, 2013)

AC Cafe, I feel your pain, Wolfgang (one of my favourite villagers) is moving in on the place I wanted to build a Lighthouse...


----------



## NintenMOE (Jun 20, 2013)

I AM...AND I CAN HARDLY WAIT!


----------



## AmenFashion (Jun 20, 2013)

Jitters is moving in tomorrow!
I'm excited, he's awesome


----------



## StiX (Jun 20, 2013)

Rocket.....................


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 20, 2013)

Kabuki, my 10th villager.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 20, 2013)

StiX said:


> Rocket.....................



Wow. Just looked up Rocket. Has to be the scariest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Coni (Jun 20, 2013)

Croquet, he seems like a nice frog, I'm excited


----------



## miyac (Jun 20, 2013)

Stitches is moving in tomorrow! He will be my 9th villager :3


----------



## Jedo (Jun 20, 2013)

Quick question can we have 10 or 9 villagers. I keep hearing 10, and 9 so I am confused.


----------



## Flutterfairy (Jun 20, 2013)

9 without the campsite. Once you build the campsite, only then can you invite a 10th villager in.


----------



## Yarg (Jun 20, 2013)

I have Agnes too. She's kinda weird looking...


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 20, 2013)

maelle is moving in tomorrow and sparro is moving out on the 24th


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 20, 2013)

Henry my 8th villager has moved in today 
hope someone in the campsite, appears soon
My town is nearly full


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 20, 2013)

Man, somebody needs to set up tent in my town so I can get my 10th villager..


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 20, 2013)

miyac said:


> Stitches is moving in tomorrow! He will be my 9th villager :3



Stitches, very lucky! he's so lovely :3


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 20, 2013)

Tammy, she seems pretty rad (according to my internet investigation).


----------



## Chelyn (Jun 21, 2013)

Broccolo is my 9th..


----------



## Jedo (Jun 21, 2013)

Rodney, gosh he is so ugly. But, he is moving in  on the exact spot I need him to so.


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2013)

Blanche the ostrich.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 21, 2013)

Nobody! Keaton moved in today.

I'm guessing that tomorrow will bring another fenced off area, however


----------



## mon-chou-crossing (Jun 21, 2013)

Flo. And here comes another penguin ...


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 21, 2013)

So does a campsite only appear once a week?
Built it on wednesday and still don't have a camper


----------



## Blueyoshi (Jun 21, 2013)

Frank moved in today and Moe is moving in tomorow


----------



## Colorflow (Jun 21, 2013)

*Nan* is moving in tomorrow.
Hrm, not my first choice, but whatever. She chose a really nice spot.


----------



## AltoNiko (Jun 21, 2013)

Marshal, the smug little squirrel guy, is moving in tomorrow.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 21, 2013)

Henry the frog is moving in tomorrow. That puts me at 9 villagers. If I remember right, you can't get a 10th until you invite someone camping to live in your town.


----------



## xxjemmamxx (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm getting Walker tomorrow. I want Nan to move into my town so badly! She was awesome in my WW game.


----------



## drifloon (Jun 21, 2013)

Willow.... I think this makes the 4th snooty villager to come. Uh... there's something in the air here? 0_0


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 21, 2013)

drifloon said:


> Willow.... I think this makes the 4th snooty villager to come. Uh... there's something in the air here? 0_0



I'm so jealous  i want Willow so bad



DJStarstryker said:


> Henry the frog is moving in tomorrow. That puts me at 9 villagers. If I remember right, you can't get a 10th until you invite someone camping to live in your town.



Yay i got Henry today, he's so nice
and yes you are correct


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh my god... It's so... AWFUL! 
Finally Coco moves out  and then I see the new fanced area and who is moving in tomorrow? TABBY!
I want someone to shot me down


----------



## drifloon (Jun 21, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> I'm so jealous  i want Willow so bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a deer? If so you can romance her off. :9


----------



## Niya (Jun 21, 2013)

Freaking Genji. Putting his flippin' house right in front of mine...he's going down. Also, it looks like he was held upside-down and dipped in chocolate.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 21, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Yay i got Henry today, he's so nice
> and yes you are correct



Good. I'm still missing a snooty villager. I think I'll keep turning people down who camp until I get a snooty camper that I like.


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 21, 2013)

Chrissy moved in today. Better than Freckles.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 21, 2013)

laceydearie said:


> Chrissy moved in today. Better than Freckles.



lol I always get Freckles. It's only a matter of time before she plops her house down in my town..

*cries and huddles in corner of room*


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 21, 2013)

drifloon said:


> Do you have a deer? If so you can romance her off. :9



No, i want a deer too though 
I have Timbra, Mitzi, Tammi,  KidCat, Cherry, Curt, Drago & Henry
Would like to have a hamster too ahah


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 21, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> lol I always get Freckles. It's only a matter of time before she plops her house down in my town..
> 
> *cries and huddles in corner of room*



Freckles and Chrissy live next door. -sigh- I've been ritually whacking Freckles 24/7.


----------



## drifloon (Jun 21, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> No, i want a deer too though
> I have Timbra, Mitzi, Tammi,  KidCat, Cherry, Curt, Drago & Henry
> Would like to have a hamster too ahah



Aww, KidCat is my dream! >u<


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jun 21, 2013)

Urgh I'm so mad right now! Eloise moving so close to my house was one thing, but Graham had just moved in even closer and landed his house on my garden like flipping Dorothy crushing my beloved Peach tree... T_T


----------



## Janna (Jun 21, 2013)

Static is moving in tomorrow, yay! :~) Now I have two squirrels here (Filbert).


----------



## Fresh (Jun 21, 2013)

Chow -__-


----------



## Lin (Jun 21, 2013)

Whitney. ^^ One of my favorites...


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 22, 2013)

Quillson is moving in tomorrow. I'm reasonably happy with him, he seems ok....plus he's the smug type and from what I know of Jacques they're really cool to have around.


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 22, 2013)

Wolfgang! So excited, I haven't seen him since the original AC!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 22, 2013)

Moose will be my ninth villager hm
But i'm getting Alfonso as my tenth, from the campsite , my 2nd alligator lmfao


----------



## Coni (Jun 23, 2013)

Deirdre, I wanted a deer in my town so Im excited about it


----------



## Mike! (Jun 23, 2013)

Aww, a really cool deer villager is at my camping site today, but because I currently have 10 villagers, she won't ask to move in.  That's twice that's happened to me! I'm sure that Crackle said last week he'd be leaving, too.. At least I can console myself with the fact that Mallary moved in today - an old villager I had on the GameCube.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 23, 2013)

Moose moved in today
Alfonso my tenth villager should move in, as i invited him from the campsite, soon


----------



## Odette (Jun 23, 2013)

Tiffany! I don't mind her.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 23, 2013)

Pecan


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 23, 2013)

The last one that moved in was Erik, I made him move into my town by beating him in Rock Paper Scissors in the Campsite


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2013)

Lolly the Cat.





She'll be moving in within a couple of days. She's really cute. (^^)


----------



## Joey (Jul 2, 2013)

Drago moved in yesterday from the campsite!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 2, 2013)

Tipper and Rocket moved in during the past two days.


----------



## NinjanaMin (Jul 2, 2013)

Pekoes jumped the gun and is moving in tomorrow, before I could get a ninth villager... looks like I get to choose another campsite buddy!


----------



## Lucious (Jul 2, 2013)

Sylvia....


----------



## Fjoora (Jul 2, 2013)

Diana


----------



## Beanie (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry I have a question, do neighbours move in on a designated date?  I convinced Marina the camper to move in so she was my most recent move!


----------



## sweetfire (Jul 2, 2013)

I will have Kyle moving in soon


----------



## Silvana (Jul 2, 2013)

Claudia moved in today! She's still unpacking though.
Apparently no one is moving in tomorrow.. I haven't seen a reserved space.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 2, 2013)

Beanie said:


> Sorry I have a question, do neighbours move in on a designated date?  I convinced Marina the camper to move in so she was my most recent move!



Did she say a date? I haven't had a camper since Limberg and I didn't want him in my town so idk how the process works. If she didn't, she will probably move in sometime over the next couple days.


----------



## Demeter (Jul 2, 2013)

Sparro is unpacking today, he seems pretty cool ^-^


----------



## chriss (Jul 2, 2013)

Beanie said:


> Sorry I have a question, do neighbours move in on a designated date?  I convinced Marina the camper to move in so she was my most recent move!



Generally they wont move in the very first day after they leave(They need time to pack and all that jazz).
I just had a camper(Chrissy) who agreed to move in and her reserved area came two days after she left.

I have every personality but Cranky.
I also have 10 villagers so I really need someone to move out...hoping to get Hamphry or Wolfgang


----------



## Beanie (Jul 2, 2013)

chriss said:


> Generally they wont move in the very first day after they leave(They need time to pack and all that jazz).
> I just had a camper(Chrissy) who agreed to move in and her reserved area came two days after she left.
> 
> I have every personality but Cranky.
> I also have 10 villagers so I really need someone to move out...hoping to get Hamphry or Wolfgang



Oh, personality matters? I've just been trying to get the villagers I like personally.


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 2, 2013)

I got Cobb today he seems cool


----------



## jPottie (Jul 3, 2013)

Eugene! He looks awesome.


----------



## Silvana (Jul 3, 2013)

Fuchsia is going to live right behind me. A deer, exiting!  Also the 2nd pink villager, hehe.


----------



## NickAe (Jul 3, 2013)

I just got Flora!  She's in the Ostrich group, but she's "decorated" to look like a pink Flamingo!  She's pretty cool!


----------



## Imbri (Jul 3, 2013)

Bonbon was camping a few days ago and I convinced her to move in. The space was reserved this morning, so she'll be unpacking tomorrow. Woohoo!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 6, 2013)

I restarted my town and my first new neighbor will be moving in tomorrow. Unfortunately, I absolutely hate this villager.



Truffles.. I'm gonna be sick :/ Glad, I love all my other villagers or this restart would have been awful.

Oddly enough, in my old town my first new neighbor was also a pig.


----------



## Freya (Jul 6, 2013)

Sadly nobody's moving in, but I finally have Gaston moving OUT!


----------



## Demeter (Jul 6, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I restarted my town and my first new neighbor will be moving in tomorrow. Unfortunately, I absolutely hate this villager.
> 
> View attachment 6148
> Truffles.. I'm gonna be sick :/ Glad, I love all my other villagers or this restart would have been awful.
> ...



I used the trick to choose who/where my new villager would be


----------



## Mia (Jul 6, 2013)

Beardo's moving in tomorrow. Never encountered him before so hopefully he'll be a good villager. If not..out comes the net.


----------



## Kiwi (Jul 6, 2013)

Knox from my new campsite, aww yeah!
Persuading him took me forever... And I lost my net xP Oh well, he's worth it!


----------



## seanman1224 (Jul 6, 2013)

Pecan is moving in....hm...


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 6, 2013)

*Rhonda* is moving in tomorrow, meaning i will have 10 villagers again (Curt left two days ago)


----------



## Lin (Jul 6, 2013)

Fang... So I'll have 10 villagers till Bree moves out. x.x


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 7, 2013)

I used the reset trick to get Graham ^-^



It took like an hour to finally get someone who wasn't in a bad place/ugly/trying to move next to my house. 

Like seriously at least 3 of them tried to move in the same spot. It was weird. Makes me wonder if there are designated areas that we can't see where they do move.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 7, 2013)

Diana should be setting up a plot in my town tomorrow after persuading her to move in from the campsite yesterday. I'm debating resetting to determine where she lives, and to ensure she does move in tomorrow, but might leave it to chance. - If she crushes my garden atleast she lives near me, And I'm not too fussed if she moves elsewhere as I should now have enough deterring public works about.


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 7, 2013)

Demeter said:


> I used the trick to choose who/where my new villager would be


....wut trick?


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Jul 8, 2013)

Ankha is going to move in tomorrow  i had her in my Wii-town for over a year and shes one of my favourites


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 8, 2013)

jakeypride said:


> ....wut trick?



Make a new player first thing you do in the morning. Don't log on to your main character. When you get to town look for the sign that says someone will move in. If you don't find one, turn the game off without saving and try again. If you do find one, consider if you like who the villager is and if they are a in a good spot that doesn't get in the way with your plans. If they don't meet your conditions, turn it off without saving and try again.


----------



## Kamehime (Jul 8, 2013)

...Hippeux. *weeps* He left my bf's town and invaded mine, I swear I wanted to beat him up for that. D;


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jul 8, 2013)

In town A - nobody yet. Should have someone moving in tomorrow 

In town B - Celia is moving in, Doc is moving out

In town C - will have to check in the morning c:


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2013)

rod


----------



## Kiwi (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh God. Oh GOD!

I restarted my town yesterday... AGAIN. (And I'm not 100 % happy with my new town either. I kinda regret where I placed my house... but other than that my new town is pretty sweet.)
So I used the "controlling where villagers move in" trick to make sure they don't destroy my plans. I spent all night + this morning making a new character and restarting etc, but 99 % of them wanted to move in the exact same spot x.x and most of them were villagers I don't like. So I gave up. After school I wanted to give it another shot... and I got *O'Hare*, my favourite... villager... ever! on the first try. 

...Problem is... this is making the decision (restarting or not?) even harder... ;_; I hate where I placed my house... ugh...


----------



## Chun (Jul 8, 2013)

Before I got the game I was like "I hope I get at least one frog, they're so cute!". Yesterday Gigi moved in. Tomorrow Diva is moving in.

... If the game had a face, it'd be the trollface right now.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 8, 2013)

Chun said:


> Before I got the game I was like "I hope I get at least one frog, they're so cute!". Yesterday Gigi moved in. Tomorrow Diva is moving in.
> 
> ... If the game had a face, it'd be the trollface right now.



In WW, me and my sister speculated who our last neighbor would be. We joked about how it would be Truffles and Freckles, two of our least favorites because they are hideous.

The next day, they both moved into our towns. It was frightening.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 8, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> In WW, me and my sister speculated who our last neighbor would be. We joked about how it would be Truffles and Freckles, two of our least favorites because they are hideous.
> 
> The next day, they both moved into our towns. It was frightening.



Am i the only person who likes Freckles?
Truffles though.. horrendous


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 8, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Am i the only person who likes Freckles?
> Truffles though.. horrendous



Yes you are.


----------



## Joey (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm happy because I have all the personality types at least onc. I have 3 lazy villagers


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 8, 2013)

Joey said:


> I'm happy because I have all the personality types at least onc. I have 3 lazy villagers



I have no cranky villagers.. its odd


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 10, 2013)

Rocket is moving in tomorrow. I had her in my old town too. And now I have two superheroes! 







I was using the reset trick and people kept moving by my house and it was getting annoying. But then she moved in, by my house, and I was like well if I'm gonna have a next door neighbor it might as well be someone I like. I'm not letting her move because she is awesome and plus I don't want people to keep moving there.

I also have Bones as a next door neighbor but as soon as he moves, I'm gonna put a windmill there so no one else can.


----------



## Lucsy (Jul 10, 2013)

Sparro's moving in soon, but he decided to move right in front of a path and ruin all my trees and brushes, so I had to redo everything. I wish I could do the reset thing, but I already have all the person in town already for path holding. 

Wish there was another way to control where they move. :/


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 10, 2013)

Lucsy said:


> Sparro's moving in soon, but he decided to move right in front of a path and ruin all my trees and brushes, so I had to redo everything. I wish I could do the reset thing, but I already have all the person in town already for path holding.
> 
> Wish there was another way to control where they move. :/



That's why I never plan on having a fourth character. I need the reset trick so they won't ruin my town. I'm going to try to get my 9th and 10th villager to move by the other houses to make like a lil village.


----------



## Chris (Jul 10, 2013)

Whitney the wolf.






She will be moving in from the campsite over the next couple of days. (^^) She's my third snooty villager. xD


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 10, 2013)

Tina said:


> Whitney the wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky haha, you have such a good town


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 10, 2013)

Ruby *FINALLY *moved in ^^, now I just have to wait for her to unpack ;_;


----------



## Chris (Jul 10, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Lucky haha, you have such a good town



Once Tiffany finally takes the hint and moves out it'll be perfect.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 10, 2013)

Tina said:


> Once Tiffany finally takes the hint and moves out it'll be perfect.



Yeah i need Moose out of my town  and tbh Drago


----------



## Vakley (Jul 10, 2013)

Olaf is moving to my place tomorrow!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 11, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Yeah i need Moose out of my town  and tbh Drago



If Drago tries to move out, you should let me try to convince him to come to my town. Except by then, I probably won't have room.

Willow is moving in my town  She's my first camper to move in and I think my first sheep ever o.o I love her already. She's freakin cute.


----------



## lena (Jul 11, 2013)

Francine is moving in two days later! A nice surprise to see her in the campsite and it was relatively easier to convince her to come to my town. Took me much more effort to convince Rosie to come last time Maybe I should start looking for Chrissy so the idol sisters can be reunited


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 11, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> If Drago tries to move out, you should let me try to convince him to come to my town. Except by then, I probably won't have room.
> 
> Willow is moving in my town  She's my first camper to move in and I think my first sheep ever o.o I love her already. She's freakin cute.



Willow is one of the best villagers ever!


----------



## matt (Jul 11, 2013)

brewser is building his caf?


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Yeah i need Moose out of my town  and tbh Drago



Moose tried to move into my town too. Twice. I reset so he wouldn't move in. >.>


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 11, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Willow is moving in my town  She's my first camper to move in...



McQueen, Willow is also @ my campsite!  However she said she was moving in- there was no game to win her over or nor did she question me where I had to answer her.  Was this the same for you?


----------



## majnin (Jul 11, 2013)

Purrl is moving in tomorrow!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 11, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> If Drago tries to move out, you should let me try to convince him to come to my town. Except by then, I probably won't have room.
> 
> Willow is moving in my town  She's my first camper to move in and I think my first sheep ever o.o I love her already. She's freakin cute.



Drago is moving on the 15th, but it depends if you have a counter offer


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 11, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> McQueen, Willow is also @ my campsite!  However she said she was moving in- there was no game to win her over or nor did she question me where I had to answer her.  Was this the same for you?



I had to play charades to convince her to move in. 



Gizmodo said:


> Drago is moving on the 15th, but it depends if you have a counter offer



I probably won't have anybody to offer by that time. I don't have anyone's pictures yet and they can't leave until I get them.


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 11, 2013)

I've got Nate moving in, apparently. I'm a bit surprised since my 10th villager just moved out yesterday, and I thought your last villager could only be recruited from elsewhere. Oh well.

It's a bit of a bummer, too, since I already have 2 other Lazy villagers.


----------



## sweetfire (Jul 11, 2013)

Yuka moved in from someone else's town  and Gruff is moving on the 15th.


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 11, 2013)

Rhonda is moving in tomorrow. Good spot, but she's just... meh.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 11, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I had to play charades to convince her to move in.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably won't have anybody to offer by that time. I don't have anyone's pictures yet and they can't leave until I get them.



Oooh i was like that on WW, every villager who had ever lived in my town, i had their picture, but i gave up on here, its too difficult!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 16, 2013)

Jambette was camping in my town and now she's moving in soon!




I've always wanted her. I like her lips lol


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 24, 2013)

Lopez the Smug Deer will be my sixth Villager!!


----------



## History (Jul 24, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Jambette was camping in my town and now she's moving in soon!
> 
> View attachment 7070
> 
> I've always wanted her. I like her lips lol


For some reason she reminds me of Lana del Rey


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 24, 2013)

Lionel the old lion.

Dang Lionel, there's so much Lyzisea to explore and you had to move in front of my house. Screw my future garden space.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 24, 2013)

History said:


> For some reason she reminds me of Lana del Rey



Poor Lana


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 24, 2013)

Jambette reminds me of Nicki Minaj, with those HUUUGE lips and all that makeup :V


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 24, 2013)

Shep is moving in tomorrow thanks to Chameleonsoup!
But he's moving into the weirdest place ever... Right behind the Town Hall. It's better than right in front of the Town Hall though.


----------



## Lydiamilan (Jul 24, 2013)

Diana! Hooray!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 24, 2013)

Vesta will be my seventh villager, and will move in after Lopez has


----------



## mooferz (Jul 24, 2013)

...Harry just moved in. I totally forgot he reserved a spot already. No wonder I didn't know, his house was in an isolated corner by the plaza. My awesome villager streak has been ruined. :\


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 24, 2013)

mooferz said:


> ...Harry just moved in. I totally forgot he reserved a spot already. No wonder I didn't know, his house was in an isolated corner by the plaza. My awesome villager streak has been ruined. :\



Harry has always been a troll. 

In which spot did he move exactly? Near the plaza?


----------



## mooferz (Jul 24, 2013)

It's like nearly the very corner of the map by the train tracks, lol.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 24, 2013)

mooferz said:


> It's like nearly the very corner of the map by the train tracks, lol.


Harry is trolling.

In my second town, his house was right next to the river. Luckily I'm good at making paths.


----------



## lena (Jul 24, 2013)

Finally I have Marshal moving in!! I was so happy! Have been looking for him ever since I started playing this game. I loaded the game with my mayor and found that there was a camper. My heart almost skipped a beat when I saw that it was Marshal! At last my dream came true. So I specially made a new signature and gave Marshal a little crown


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 24, 2013)

lena said:


> Finally I have Marshal moving in!! I was so happy! Have been looking for him ever since I started playing this game. I loaded the game with my mayor and found that there was a camper. My heart almost skipped a beat when I saw that it was Marshal! At last my dream came true. So I specially made a new signature and gave Marshal a little crown



YAY well done


----------



## Gladtobemom (Jul 24, 2013)

CamoFrog,  He's a Cranky frog.

I tried really hard to chat him up at my campsite.  He turned me down 4 times!  Had to finally win a game to get him to move in.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 24, 2013)

In my 2nd town, Derwin is moving in. Just convinced him from the campsite.


----------



## Revan654 (Jul 24, 2013)

Erik from the Camp site(My 10th Villager). It's been almost two weeks since I had a camper.


----------



## AC Cafe (Jul 24, 2013)

Kyle just moved in today! He's awesome <3


----------



## Miggi (Jul 24, 2013)

Erik should make a fenced off lot tomorrow. <3


----------



## fortune (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't think anyone is. I'm scarred for life after Quillson moved in today, though. I don't know if I want to see who might move in next *shudders*


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 24, 2013)

I have Shari moving in!  I'm glad, she's really adorable~  Looking forward to it!


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ozzie is moving in tomorrow


----------



## Fjoora (Jul 24, 2013)

Marshal is moving in tomorrow


----------



## sweetfire (Jul 24, 2013)

Caroline is moving out tomorrow


----------



## saccharine (Jul 24, 2013)

Chester should be making a fenced plot tomorrow~ + A +
Hopefully not on my orchard or flower beds...


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 25, 2013)

Pietro saw fit to stick a lovely plot 4 spaces infront of my house as I already forgot to do the reset trick. wondering if this is a sign to not go with this town and reset some more. :/


----------



## xxkaylabby (Jul 25, 2013)

hopefully marina<3


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 25, 2013)

Lopez is unpacking today
& Vesta moves in tomorrow ^^


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 25, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Lopez is unpacking today
> & Vesta moves in tomorrow ^^



Vesta wil start unpacking in the morning, and Freya's plot will be placed ^^


----------



## Mosshead (Jul 26, 2013)

Ankha's moving in right beside me! I guess it's okay since she's cute.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 26, 2013)

Pontia.

In front of my house.
Darn!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 26, 2013)

Gizmodo, we both have Willow and Freya. Stop copying me >:/


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 27, 2013)

Fauna <3


----------



## Farobi (Jul 27, 2013)

Pietro :>

Now just waiting for Ed to leave; the town ain't big enough for two Smugs :>


----------



## Keely (Jul 27, 2013)

Kiki :3


----------



## Flutterfairy (Jul 27, 2013)

Kabuki! I just got him though to give to my boyfriend.


----------



## Demeter (Jul 27, 2013)

Wolfgang will be moving in tomorrow :3 I love crankies and he will be cute with my other wolf, Skye.


----------



## infallible (Jul 27, 2013)

Buck is moving in tomorrow! which is good, because i had absolutely no jocks in my town.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 27, 2013)

Caroline

Thank you duosion <3


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 27, 2013)

Freya moved in today ^^


----------



## unravel (Jul 27, 2013)

This ugly mouse who tries to make my town dirty... joke
And I'm happy.




"Squeak squeak, Thats my job,canoli"

Just kidding its


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 28, 2013)

Pierce. I'm not too happy about it as I already have 2 other jock characters in my town, but ohhhh well, he's not that horrible.


----------



## darkfire25 (Jul 28, 2013)

Lobo


----------



## Cascade (Jul 28, 2013)

Rudy :3


----------



## Lurrdoc (Jul 28, 2013)

Peaches!

She ended up moving in a really nice spot too!


----------



## Micka7688 (Jul 28, 2013)

Wart, jr.!!! Thanks to Nineflower!!


----------



## forgetaboutjulia (Jul 28, 2013)

Lucha is moving in tomorrow, he is a smug red bird and the spot he picked isn't too bad either. Next to my house but not too close either


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 28, 2013)

Muffy's spot appeared today
Stitches will move in soon as my tenth villager!!


----------



## idiotcurl (Jul 28, 2013)

Tia is due to move in tomorrow. Lucky me, she moved into a spot where I'm going to faceplant into her house every time I cross one of my bridges.


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 28, 2013)

Ken's plot showed up today c:


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 28, 2013)

Doc, next to my house!


----------



## infallible (Jul 29, 2013)

i just convinced Merry, who was camping, to move in. (took forever, she's a stubborn one)

i can't wait, she's adorable!


----------



## Revan654 (Aug 9, 2013)

Ankha is moving in tomorrow. She showed up at my camp site.


----------



## Elaine (Aug 9, 2013)

/)w(\ My baby, Sprinkle. I'm so ready!

LOOK AT THIS CUTIEEEEE


----------



## Zura (Aug 9, 2013)

Skye is she's my 5th wolf and my first girl wolf lol! Its gotta be hard being the only girl in the pack!


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Aug 9, 2013)

Zell /]-3-[\
I'm so happy.


----------



## toops (Aug 9, 2013)

Butch! Dog #7! 3 to go!


----------



## beebs (Aug 9, 2013)

Fang :]


----------



## Annemalcrossing (Aug 9, 2013)

Flora should be moving in tomorrow!


----------



## fl0ra (Aug 9, 2013)

Agent S ^^


----------



## Mosshead (Aug 9, 2013)

Felicity, whom I got from the campsite. My town's getting heavily occupied by cats now.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't have anyone moving in tomorrow, but my most recent villager, Tangy, moved in about two days ago. I hear she's all the rage with a lot of people, but I personally find her a bit on the creepy side. *shrugs*


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Aug 9, 2013)

I get Lopez tomorrow


----------



## Team (Aug 9, 2013)

Tucker is moving in tomorrow. I wanna TT him out. Ugh.


----------



## Toraneko (Aug 9, 2013)

I got Patty at my campsite today so she's probably going to set up tomorrow.


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2013)

Beau is moving into Hanamura tomorrow. Got him from the campsite yesterday.


----------



## Chloe10899 (Aug 9, 2013)

I have chief moving in! Yaaay!


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 9, 2013)

No one at the moment, but I hope I can get a dreamie before someone moves in.


----------



## SoreneX (Aug 9, 2013)

Bunnie is moving in !!!


----------



## fitz (Aug 9, 2013)

Timbra is moving in!


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 9, 2013)

fitz said:


> Timbra is moving in!



Timbra is great <3


----------



## SpellCheckJoe (Aug 9, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Timbra is great <3



Am I the only one that hates Timbra and Frita? -_-


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2013)

SpellCheckJoe said:


> Am I the only one that hates Timbra and Frita? -_-



I don't like them either.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Aug 9, 2013)

SpellCheckJoe said:


> Am I the only one that hates Timbra and Frita? -_-



Frita just moved yesterday, and boy am i glad!


----------



## croag (Aug 9, 2013)

Melba is moving in tomorrow. I'm so excited, she's adorable.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 9, 2013)

Well I just convinced Frank to move in my 2nd town from the Campsite, and he'll move in in a few days.


----------



## muerte (Aug 9, 2013)

merengue is moving in!


----------



## Eloise (Aug 9, 2013)

Rosie!


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 9, 2013)

Biskit! I can't wait to see him!


----------



## Megan. (Aug 9, 2013)

Coco~ I can't wait. ;D​


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 9, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Biskit! I can't wait to see him!



I turned him down for the campsite the other day, It pained me to, but because of that I am now getting: FAUNA! 8D


----------



## clovetic (Aug 9, 2013)

pietro <3


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 9, 2013)

Dotty just moved in. She's so sweet.


----------



## sodappend (Aug 12, 2013)

Pecan is moving in tomorrow 

I want some of my other villagers to move out and I haven't had a snooty yet so I asked her to move in


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 12, 2013)

kyle~
nabbed him in the giveaway thread
so excited to have another dreamie under my belt


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Aug 12, 2013)

Bob was originally gonna move in tomorrow but I was too excited so I time traveled and he's already here X3


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Aug 12, 2013)

Greta 
I really hate the queue


----------



## Rayna (Aug 12, 2013)

PUNCHY IS MOVING INTO MY TOWN! and Im so happy! and he's not in a troublesome spot so I can keep him! AW YES CAT ARMY!!


----------



## Kayalai (Aug 12, 2013)

Yuka moved in today, I was pretty excited to get an Australian animal since I'm from Aussieland


----------



## clovetic (Aug 12, 2013)

yay rudy


----------



## brandikay (Aug 12, 2013)

Deirdre is moving in and I couldn't be any more excited!!


----------



## Touko (Aug 12, 2013)

Rosie is moving in. Nabbed her from someone c:

YEAAAAAAAAAAAH! (time to make sure she's in a good spot)


----------



## Touko (Aug 12, 2013)

Rosie is moving in. Nabbed her from someone c:

YEAAAAAAAAAAAH! (time to make sure she's in a good spot)


----------



## Farobi (Aug 12, 2013)

Annalise !


----------



## radical6 (Aug 12, 2013)

hazel
another squirrel 
she ruined my town just like nibbles hahaha
hazel is kinda cute but she moved right in front of a bridge???? i dont use that bridge often but she needs to leave
(peanut, then nibbles, and now her?? wow okay)


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

Mitzi! I got 2 of my dream villagers... For free! ^_^


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 12, 2013)

Just got Peanut!
So happy, the squirrels are adorable!


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Aug 15, 2013)

Bruce going to move into my town. Not sure if i would like him but lets see


----------



## kindakooky (Aug 15, 2013)

Octavian - not really sure I'm going to like him much tbh.


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 15, 2013)

JULIAN!!!!! WOOHOO!!! ;D


----------



## jPottie (Aug 15, 2013)

Friga, whom agreed to move to my village. I'm actually pretty pumped, I think she's adorable! I think she'll be a permanent member of Vesper. :3


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 15, 2013)

Peggy! I'm excited to finally have another girl villager! That makes 3/10 now. 

But seriously, all my new villagers are moving in right around my house. I now have Stitches, Joey, Peggy AND Marshal right by my house. It's ridiculous.


----------



## peachsoda (Aug 15, 2013)

Whitney is moving in tomorrow! <3 Her house plot showed up today next to Ruby's house.


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks to fuzzy3, Bones is moving in tomorrow. I thank you once again!


----------



## Eveyrin (Aug 16, 2013)

Pecan is finally moving in! Super excited.


----------



## Eldin (Aug 16, 2013)

Merry. c: I got her from my campsite to trade for Eugene. So she won't be staying, but she's still pretty cute!


----------



## Revan654 (Sep 3, 2013)

Apple


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Sep 3, 2013)

Agent S.


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Sep 3, 2013)

Ankha ^_^


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 3, 2013)

So long since i had one moving in haha


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Sep 3, 2013)

Cesar! No idea if I got him from Streetpass on Friday or just because I was down to 8 villagers after Renee moved yesterday.


----------



## Kiwi (Sep 3, 2013)

Bonbon ^-^ and the day after tomorrow Lucky is moving in!


----------



## ekdante (Sep 3, 2013)

No one yet but since that Sunday ago, I've been getting visitors camping in my village! Oooo who could it be next???


----------



## Farobi (Sep 3, 2013)

Leonardo but I tt.


----------



## Joy (Sep 3, 2013)

Alli the Alligator *cries in corner*


----------



## Bubble Pop (Sep 3, 2013)

Wolfgang just moved in, I love him!


----------



## Brynnda (Sep 3, 2013)

Gloria  I already have a duck I don't like, so tomorrow I'll have two!


----------



## nawtyuh (Sep 3, 2013)

Joey


----------



## CymraegCrusader (Sep 3, 2013)

If you ever wanna get rid of Joey... please let me know.


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Sep 3, 2013)

It probably won't be tomorrow unless I TT, but I had Flurry in my campsite and convinced her to move in, so she'll be the next one to move in and I'm actually shaking 'cause she's a dreamie and I've missed out on her before!


----------



## windfall (Sep 3, 2013)

Blanche, who arrived via streetpass, is moving in. Although I was hoping for another villager _*coughbrucecough*_, at least she isn't ugly!


----------



## Senrab (Sep 3, 2013)

No one? I'm confused lol.


----------



## ekdante (Sep 5, 2013)

I am still wondering who will be next! Yesterday it was Bernie (not sure the name but it was a big white bear with heart tshirt) who camped, now Hazel! I am aiming for Frita gaahhh so many new visitors camping this week and I have two spaces left!


----------



## Revan654 (Sep 6, 2013)

My Campsite has been on a roll as of Recently.

1st - Erik 
2nd - Ankha
3rd - Apple

The Other day I had Fauna, Had to turn her down. 

Now today I got Diana to move in.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 6, 2013)

Carmen <3


----------



## Dulcettie (Sep 6, 2013)

Phoebe~


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Sep 7, 2013)

Marshal! I dont want him so bad like other people but its okay for me


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2013)

Beardo the, uhh, bear!  

I'm looking forward to having him in Konohana.


----------



## Puuhi (Sep 8, 2013)

Agnes. My second and probably final pig, yay!


----------



## Pixlplume (Sep 8, 2013)

Apple! And she loves... apples.
Another peppy to replace a peppy. Still no uchi in town!


----------



## ShariBear (Sep 8, 2013)

Muffy moved in! Not sure where she came from since I don't think I've been to any town that had her. She wasn't in my campsite, either.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Sep 8, 2013)

I have Kidd moving in tomorrow. I'm not sure if I'll like him or not.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 8, 2013)

Penelope! I love how her ears look like a big bow  It makes her look less mouse-y.


----------



## amybear91 (Sep 9, 2013)

Ankha!!! ^^


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2013)

Tina said:


> Beardo the, uhh, bear!
> 
> I'm looking forward to having him in Konohana.



My battery died before I saved so Beardo didn't move in.  I also didn't bother to play again until today. Julian is now moving in tomorrow.


----------



## Puuhi (Sep 15, 2013)

Lobo <3


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 15, 2013)

rodeo.. he creeps me out ;n;


----------



## Puuhi (Sep 15, 2013)

missbunnehful said:


> rodeo.. he creeps me out ;n;


Awww, he's so sweet! He's one of my favourites. I hope you'll grow to like him. <3


----------



## Libra (Sep 16, 2013)

Beau!  And I had Pekoe move in a few days ago (not sure if I want to keep her). And before that Eugene (_really_ not sure if I want to keep him ).


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Puuhi said:


> Lobo <3


You frickin with me, bro. Congrats <3


----------



## moonbunny (Sep 16, 2013)

O'Hare! I just found him in my campsite! I'm so happy :3 now I only have two more dream villagers to track down!


----------



## majnin (Sep 16, 2013)

Barold! (my icon)

I don't care if he's ugly, I think he's sweet.


----------



## Vida (Sep 16, 2013)

Twiggy is moving in tomorrow  I got her from somebody on the forums for free. (Well, I actually gave that person 500k so he wouldn't get nothing in return xD) 

I love Twiggy


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 16, 2013)

Cesar.... WHY? D:


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Sep 16, 2013)

Tammy -_- I do not like the cubs apart from Stitches!!!


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Sep 17, 2013)

Eugene. Maybe the game felt I needed to grow out of my irrational dislike for him lol


----------



## Brynnda (Sep 18, 2013)

Pinky! I got her from a villager cycling thread here, so I knew she was moving in. She'll take me up to 10 villagers, so I'm slightly worried that someone I want will appear in the campsite now, but I'm glad she's moving in. 

I was dreading her moving into a horrible spot too, but she actually picked a really nice one - exactly where I decided my campsite should have gone after I'd built it somewhere very different.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Sep 18, 2013)

Fuchsia!  3 deer now


----------



## Jellieyz (Sep 18, 2013)

^ I have Fuchsia! Her B-day is tomorrow and I got her a graduation dress lol

I have Biskit moving in tomorrow after Deena moved out, and now Egbert is planning on moving. So happy about him moving


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Sep 18, 2013)

Hopefully, a plot for Lopez will show up tomorrow. He was my first camper, and he said he'd move to Starfall after I won charades. I would think Eugene moving in today wouldn't interfere with that, but until I see that plot I will wonder lol.


----------



## RisingSun (Sep 18, 2013)

I have Graham coming in tomorrow.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Sep 18, 2013)

My alt town just plonked a plot for Julian down! =D Now I need one of my villagers in my main town to move out so I can get him and I'll be 1 villager away from my dream town. =D


----------



## elegysanft (Sep 18, 2013)

I have Fauna moving in in a couple days, she was in campsite
Diana moved in today


Theyre both so cute ;A;


----------



## Lin (Sep 18, 2013)

Chops... :/ He made me withdraw from a Bob raffle. I HATE YOU NOW CHOPS. xD


----------



## Vida (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm so happy because Skye is probably moving in tomorrow :3 She's such a cutie <3


----------



## Farobi (Sep 19, 2013)

Erik's plot was here at Dec 24, he's moving on the 25th.

Coincidence?


----------



## Farobi (Sep 19, 2013)

I also got Fauna from cycling. Planning on giving her away...


----------



## Eldin (Sep 19, 2013)

Chief! ;D


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Sep 19, 2013)

I seem to have Roscoe moving in tomorrow. I didn't expect that since Cyrano moved in yesterday and he was my ninth. I was hoping to save my tenth space for now, but I do need to let at least one of my three birds leave.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Sep 19, 2013)

A plot for Lopez appeared --> yay! I didn't really think there would be a problem when I got him from the campsite, but it's nice to see the plot for sure. 

His plot appearing in front of the town hall, two squares away from the cobblestone pavement, and right in the middle (not off to the side) --> not so yay. Kind of hilarious though lol.


----------



## Anampses (Sep 19, 2013)

Avery is moving in tomorrow. I'm more happy that his plot placement wasn't somewhere I would object, but in any case I'm sure he will grow on me.


----------



## Revan654 (Oct 1, 2013)

Poppy


----------



## Joy (Oct 1, 2013)

Fuchsia moved in and Bill is moving in soon


----------



## Laurina (Oct 1, 2013)

Down to eight villagers. From what I heard a random ninth villager will move in and will most likely be a personality you don't have in your town. Freya just moved out. So I'm assuming it will be a smug. I'm so excited since Zell was my favorite and I've missed him so much. Hoping it's Eugene!

*EDIT: It's Julian. Hope he's as great as everyone makes him out to be!*


----------



## pkdarmstrong (Oct 1, 2013)

O'Hare! I remember him on the Island in AC on the GC! Excited to see how he'll be with the new Smug personality!


----------



## sugarpeas (Oct 1, 2013)

Ruby is moving in!!


----------



## MayorofAdz (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm also getting Agnes tomorrow and I'm really excited! I like her a lot.


----------



## carrah (Oct 1, 2013)

Freya!  After doing the plot reset trick probably 25 times, when I saw a house in the EXACT place I wanted, I would have taken almost anyone I don't just patently hate-- but instead it was Freya. I'm so happy!


----------



## JDBriggsBlader (Oct 2, 2013)

Lobo, and soon after that Deli!


----------



## Roselia (Oct 2, 2013)

rosie \o/


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Oct 2, 2013)

Nobody moves in, but Skye decided today to get in boxes  and she doesnt let me know that. She was my favourite in my town, aah  i hope the villager that takes her place is a good one


----------



## Mouchi (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm getting Katt tomorrow, don't really know what to expect..


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 2, 2013)

It was yesterday, but Twiggy -_-


----------



## Lauren (Oct 2, 2013)

I have Bettina coming.. I am not sure whether I  like her much.. Any comments on her?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 2, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I have Bettina coming.. I am not sure whether I  like her much.. Any comments on her?
> View attachment 14531


I've had Bettina twice. I think she's pretty cute and her house has the beginning of a chef thing going. It'd be interesting to turn her house even more into a kitchen by giving her appliances and whatnot.

Well, after I reset my town to do the New Leaf Nuzlocke thing, I went back to five villagers. Whose plot showed up today to be my sixth? Julian. Lol, that unicorn seems to like me.


----------



## danceonglitter (Oct 2, 2013)

I have 10 people and Francine's moving atm, so sadly no one  hoping I get someone nice to replace her!


----------



## carrah (Oct 2, 2013)

Kyle!


----------



## Laurina (Oct 5, 2013)

After *9* days I finally have a 9th villager moving in. Haven't had a snooty in a while, and Ankha's plot shows up in a pretty good place! Not a fan of snooty villagers let's see how well she warms up to me.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 5, 2013)

No*one.*I*have*a*full*town.


----------



## Pixlplume (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh my gosh! O'Hare is moving in tomorrow, he put his house in a pretty nice spot, surrounded by the paths~
Thank you Archeress!!! <333


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Oct 5, 2013)

Leonardo going to move in tomorrow  dont know how he looks like so i'm excited


----------



## Farobi (Oct 5, 2013)

Rudy is going to be done unpacking tomorrow, and i just invited Phoebe to move in from Flyffel's town :3


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 6, 2013)

Gladys. When I read the sign, I didn't recognize the name. Then after I looked her up, I saw she was a cute ostrich :3


----------



## Eloise (Oct 6, 2013)

Bruce will be moving in tomorrow, then Punchy.


----------



## Gizmodo (Oct 6, 2013)

Rosalie1991 said:


> Leonardo going to move in tomorrow  dont know how he looks like so i'm excited



LEONARDO IS AWESOME
i want him haha


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 6, 2013)

Roald moved in today  He's adorable. I love the penguins.


----------



## Gingersnap (Oct 6, 2013)

Bree is moving in tomorrow! I'm excited to have one of my original WW villagers in my New Leaf town eeee


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 6, 2013)

Erik  Lost him in my first town, so getting him back in my second.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Oct 6, 2013)

After Leonardo set his spot yesterday another villager showed up .. its Mathilda  i think shes awesome


----------



## nyanicat (Oct 7, 2013)

mira! i've been looking for an uchi villager


----------



## oath2order (Oct 7, 2013)

Punchy _would have_ moved in. But he's a butt and didn't want to from the campsite.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 7, 2013)

Barold. <3


----------



## pengutango (Oct 7, 2013)

Kid Cat!   Any comments?


----------



## Farobi (Oct 7, 2013)

pengutango said:


> Kid Cat!   Any comments?



Cool! Loved him before haha.

Marshal's moving in tomorrow. Ty Rubyy and Hound00med!

- - - Post Merge - - -

UNBAN RUBYY THOUGH WTF WHY IS SHE BANNED T.T U GUYS ARE UGH XC


----------



## ekdante (Oct 7, 2013)

Graham moved in! Interesting. A spectacle-wearing hamster smug XD


----------



## Kiwi (Oct 7, 2013)

Stinky \ovo/
I loooove him.
Going to tt now to find a good place for his house


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 7, 2013)

Chief


----------



## carrah (Oct 7, 2013)

Snake. :|


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 7, 2013)

Curly's moving in today. 

I was expecting other villagers to replace Violet who have just moved out, but well, can't be helped....


----------



## zombeats (Oct 7, 2013)

I got Rocket today, i'm not a fan of the gorillas, but i guess it's cool to have one of the female superheros in my town and none of my other villagers have a uchi personality so that's cool c:


----------



## Thunder (Oct 7, 2013)

Got Lucky! 

To be honest a part of me was dreading this moment since I've already got two other lazy dogs.


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 7, 2013)

Carmen the Rabbit is moving into my town tomorrow! I'm excited because she is the first camper who wanted to move here that I let. I hope I don't get tired of her too soon.


----------



## Walking Stick (Oct 7, 2013)

Dotty is moving in tomorrow...

At least Sterling will avoid some of my wrath...


----------



## StarMayor (Oct 8, 2013)

Curlos. Which is strange considering I had nine villagers already and he's now my tenth and didn't come via campsite (unless Coco was the 'tenth' and Curlos was just taking his time to arrive). Either way, he moved in an ideal spot and he looks adorable. So I won't complain.


----------



## lananana (Oct 8, 2013)

Bruce is moving in today from my campsite~
I am so excited, he was one of my dreamies. ♡


----------



## Adelee (Oct 8, 2013)

Rhonda. :/


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 8, 2013)

Shep!

Well I will actually TT him in


----------



## Gingersnap (Oct 8, 2013)

Whitney ahhh gosh I'm so excited
tifa you are a gem


----------



## Laurina (Oct 8, 2013)

Eugene! Been waiting for this day for so long c':


----------



## zombeats (Oct 8, 2013)

Tex comes tomorrow...i already want to get rid of him


----------



## fanism (Oct 8, 2013)

Deirdre is moving in tomorrow!  I am really excited.  She was my camper and I convinced her to move in!


----------



## ekdante (Oct 11, 2013)

Felicity! Finally a cat villager :3


----------



## fifimonkeh (Oct 11, 2013)

Zucker's moving in from the campsite


----------



## Farobi (Oct 11, 2013)

Papi left, meaning I'm at 8. I hope someone good moves! 

I lack Peppies so i assume my next character's a Peppy. Hopefully it's carmen or bianca @.@


----------



## Amphibian (Oct 11, 2013)

Bluebear is moving in. She and Olivia are my temporary villagers who need to get out ASAP, since I'm cycling to get someone back. I hate this cycling process to be honest.


----------



## Libra (Oct 13, 2013)

Beau. I lost a villager while TT'ing (actually, I _was_ trying to get them to move but I missed them moving out; suddenly their house was just gone) and only had eight villagers. I'm looking to adopt Annalise, but no luck so far, so I began reseting with a new character hoping maybe the game would give me Annalise. It didn't, but it did give me Beau. I already have a deer (Fauna; who randomly moved in while I was TT'ing a few days ago) and I want only one of each kind, but I'm hoping Beau will suggest the Water Pump at some point (since I no longer have a lazy villager, haha).


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 13, 2013)

Walker is moving in tomorrow. I'm not wild about him (there are more interesting looking dogs and lazies), but he put his house in a convenient spot.


----------



## Diableos (Oct 13, 2013)

Zell is moving in. Unfortunately he ruined one of my bridge plans, but I managed to work around it.


----------



## Joy (Oct 13, 2013)

Zucker's on his way out so Molly can move in


----------



## Megan. (Oct 13, 2013)

Marshal is moving in. > 3<


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 13, 2013)

Lyman. He's a big chub of greenness...can't wait


----------



## Laurina (Oct 13, 2013)

Diana. Finally have a snooty once again after eight days without a ninth villager. Diana and Whitney are the only snooties I think I may keep for a while in my town.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 13, 2013)

Lolly c:


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 13, 2013)

Roscoe. Yuck.


----------



## matoki (Oct 13, 2013)

Tammy. She plopped down on my park >.<


----------



## Laurina (Oct 14, 2013)

I've been waiting for a lazy to move in since Punchy moved out and I'm without one now.
I was hoping for Beau. But I was extremely shocked when *Zucker's* plot appeared! He used to be my dreamie until he became impossible to obtain. I'm pretty happy c':


----------



## Farobi (Oct 15, 2013)

Lolly c,:


----------



## links123 (Oct 15, 2013)

Lolly c,:


----------



## carrah (Oct 15, 2013)

Fuchsia.


----------



## Robert Plant (Oct 15, 2013)

Bluebear.

He's named like that because he's a bear and he's blue. (kill me)


----------



## Laurina (Oct 15, 2013)

Robert Plant said:


> Bluebear.
> 
> He's named like that because he's a bear and he's blue. (kill me)



She's a peppy and quite adorable. I hope you enjoy her c:


----------



## Diableos (Oct 15, 2013)

Diana is moving in, ahhh! She's so awesome!


----------



## Robert Plant (Oct 15, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> She's a peppy and quite adorable. I hope you enjoy her c:



Oh, so it was a she. Silly me.


----------



## Joey (Oct 15, 2013)

Marina. . So happy.


----------



## Libra (Oct 16, 2013)

Sterling. I was resetting with a new character (hoping for Annalise) and found Sterling. I had him in my previous town and I absolutely loved him so I went ahead and saved my game. Unfortunately he's not in a good spot. It's not a _bad_ spot, per se, more that I don't understand why my villagers all want to place their houses so close to each other. I mean, I have like a quarter of my map where there are no houses and no plots appear either, no matter how many times I reset. Apparently my villagers don't like that part of my village. >_>


----------



## chainosaur (Oct 16, 2013)

Kid Cat should be all moved in and ready to go today. Hooray!


----------



## Mao (Oct 16, 2013)

Chrissy (this was actually a few days ago, but I forgot to say xD) Thank you so much RedTropicalFish <3


----------



## Puuhi (Oct 16, 2013)

O'Hare!!  I found him in my campsite today and he has agreed to move in. He'll be my third smug, so I was a bit reluctant to invite him, but I just couldn't NOT do it. Really happy now, but also sad, because I'll have to let either Lucha or Ed go now..


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 16, 2013)

Cookie, she's pretty cute...


----------



## VioletsTown (Oct 17, 2013)

Hamphrey!  I've been waiting for him forever.  And I'm missing a cranky so it all works out.


----------



## Brendino (Oct 19, 2013)

I've got Camofrog moving in tomorrow. Half excited because he is moving into a really good spot, but a little disappointed that he moved in without notice thanks to StreetPass.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 19, 2013)

Erik the lazy deer. Finally got someone worth inviting in from my campsite! It's been way too long.


----------



## honeycup (Oct 19, 2013)

...Marshal.
The fence and sign were put up this morning. XD


----------



## Farobi (Oct 19, 2013)

BIANCA YESYESYES


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 19, 2013)

Freya!!! <33333


----------



## SageJ (Oct 20, 2013)

I have Hippeux moving in tomorrow and I asked a camper to move in... I think it was Carmen. Didn't have to play any mini games to get her to move to my town.


----------



## Stitched (Oct 20, 2013)

Soon should be Chrissy.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 21, 2013)

Nan is coming


----------



## pengutango (Oct 21, 2013)

ZELL!  Another dreamie obtained!!


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Oct 21, 2013)

Was surprised to see a plot today next to Marshal's house. Checked the name, and it's Deli. Checked the wikia and I think he's cool! Definitely looking forward to meeting him tomorrow.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 21, 2013)

Apple's spot is roped off.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Oct 22, 2013)

Freya shows up! Thats realy cool my third female wolve which moves in randomly without resetting


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2013)

Sparro will move in tomorrow c: Could be worse lol.


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 22, 2013)

Jacques.

Right in front of my house. c: I forgot to do the reset plot trick.
Oops.


----------



## Lassy (Oct 22, 2013)

Lopez, kinda crushed my beautiful rose beds next to stitches' home ...


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 22, 2013)

Cherry, moved in DIRECTLY behind my 2nd characters house..... Ah well, it saves a lot of space and i`ll make it work. She didn`t crush any flowers, which is a miracle in my town.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 22, 2013)

Maple :3 I got her back.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Oct 22, 2013)

Maple is moving into my town too LOL.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 22, 2013)

ALFONSO FINALLY MOVED IN  

Too bad he moved in right in the middle of my orchard -.- it's unfixable


----------



## captainabby (Oct 22, 2013)

Kitty is moving in tomorrow \m/


----------



## Farobi (Oct 22, 2013)

Violet <3


----------



## Guppy (Oct 23, 2013)

Genji :< my ninth villager since i reset my town. so hopefully i'll be able to track down a dreamie, next! i'd love to have anchovy back in my town ; ;


----------



## mizukitty (Oct 23, 2013)

my beloved punchy is in boxes unpacking at the moment. i can't wait to play with him tomorrow, mrmpht :3


----------



## Konekoneko (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm getting Papi tomorrow. Glad he's not ugly but i wanted a really cute one Q^Q


----------



## Pixlplume (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi ya Midge.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 25, 2013)

Caroline! Shes a squirrel and she chose [LITERALLY] the BEST spot ever, right across gala's house next to a path D so happy


----------



## J087 (Oct 25, 2013)

Lily apparently. My 9th villager which I can't reset, so I'm guessing a move-out from a town I visited.


----------



## beffa (Oct 25, 2013)

o'hareeeeeee


----------



## monochrom3 (Oct 25, 2013)

Chief, but I TT so his house is already there.

He puts in his house in an awkward position(it could be on the same line as the campsite).


----------



## Amyy (Oct 25, 2013)

Merengue <3


----------



## sauceisis (Oct 25, 2013)

Doc.


----------



## macchiatochu (Oct 25, 2013)

Annalise.. I keep getting random move-ins from my streetpasses ahh ;_; 
She seems quite cute with the flower in her hair though ;u;


----------



## StarryACNL (Oct 25, 2013)

Chadder!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 29, 2013)

Julian


----------



## pengutango (Oct 29, 2013)

SLY!!! <3 (though I plan on TTing again so I can make space for Marina. Man, I'm getting lucky with the dreamies~!!)


----------



## Siren137 (Oct 29, 2013)

Roscoe is on his way over to my town! Not sure when he still ain't put his plot down after visiting my campsite and agreeing to live here


----------



## Razzy (Oct 29, 2013)

Felicity! <3


----------



## Minami (Oct 29, 2013)

Skye <3


----------



## Liebenswert (Oct 30, 2013)

Mallary


----------



## Lassy (Oct 30, 2013)

Whitneyyyyyy


----------



## RubyCherry (Oct 30, 2013)

Caroline is moving in tomorrow, yay!


----------



## Revan654 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hopefully he is a good villager, Never had a horse villager in any of my towns.


----------



## Libra (Jan 26, 2014)

Lolly. Took me a long time to make the plot for her house appear. Fortunately it's in a spot I can work with.


----------



## Ras (Jan 26, 2014)

Well, Phoebe and Beau will both be out of their houses for the first time tomorrow (in different towns).  Phoebe was done the right way, with me having a day with the plot, a day with her in her house, and then her fully in the town.  Beau ended up straight in boxes because I jumped ahead two days to plot reset (took two tries) and then jumped back to real time.


----------



## Louis (Jan 26, 2014)

Hopper, but I already have a cranky villager (and penguin! Hopper will be 2nd) so I let him go.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 26, 2014)

Miranda will be moving tomorrow, I invited her from the campsite. I wanted a duck villager, so I`m happy, although she wasn`t my first choice. But she seems lovely, just really, really, really, really pink.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 26, 2014)

Roald! Specifically adopted by me =D And tomorrow he officially wandering around my town yay!


----------



## Xerneas (Jan 26, 2014)

Zucker's moving in tomorrow c:


----------



## Chime (Jan 26, 2014)

Bob I believe!
Which is great because I have Rosie. Those cuties~


----------



## Improv (Jan 26, 2014)

Lopez will be moving in tomorrow!


----------



## Agqueeen (Jan 26, 2014)

Axel :I


----------



## juneau (Jan 26, 2014)

STREETPASS MOVE INS ARE SO ANNOYING.

Okay, I guess it's my fault, should have been more careful since the Pancetti incident. I'm just so used to StreetPassing and all, forgot that I had just gotten rid of Pancetti and no longer had 10 villagers. 

The ugliest penguin Tex is moving in tomorrow.

The thing about StreetPass move-ins is that they're rarely good because they're almost always someone's cast-off. So it's not just random, but it's random from a bunch of unwanted villagers.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Pierce is. My sister had him in Wild World, and he appeared in my campsite the day she made her character, so that's neat.


----------



## Xanarcah (Jan 26, 2014)

Marshal!

I'm plot resetting for his house placement so he doesn't plant himself in the middle of my field. >.>


----------



## Revan654 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ruby


----------



## harime (Jan 27, 2014)

Punchy! //happy dance


----------



## kasane (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh god this thing moved into my town
...
:c


----------



## Lennox (Jan 27, 2014)

O'hare just moved RIGHT behind my house. His icon on the map covers my house a little lol. He seems awesome but man I hate his house placement. I guess we have to be bffs now.


----------



## Hot (Jan 27, 2014)

Paula. Can't wait to get her out. .


----------



## Revan654 (Jan 28, 2014)

Diana


----------



## HoennMaster (Jan 29, 2014)

Might not be tomorrow, but sometime in the next few days Bluebear will be moving out of my first town and into my new one.


----------



## Stitched (Jan 29, 2014)

Dizzy is moving in soon... gotta TT someone out it seems ><


----------



## Dianna (Jan 29, 2014)

Lopez has his spot ropes off. Picked him up from a giveaway here.


----------



## Jonesey (Jan 29, 2014)

Assuming he is true to his word when he was at my campsite yesterday Lucky's plot should show up tomorrow! gives me 3 lazies but I couldn't not take him when i had room for him!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 29, 2014)

My newest Villager is Lolly. She's super cute, but I already have three normal villagers, so she won't be staying forever.


----------



## Joey (Jan 29, 2014)

Wendy put her plot down today. :/ I don't like her


----------



## macchiatochu (Jan 29, 2014)

Cesar.. +__+ cranky gorilla.

I just had Pashmina move in yesterday so I didn't think anyone would move in the next day T__T Whoever I streetpassed at school who gave him to me shall pay. >:C Hahah, but at least his plot is in an okay spot. ;_;


----------



## Revan654 (Jan 30, 2014)

Marshal


----------



## toastia (Jan 30, 2014)

Francine <3 her plot was there today.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jan 30, 2014)

I invited Gaston to move in today, and I just couldn't wait, so I kinda TTed to when he's unpacked..
Is getting a third cranky worth it? I invited him for the mustache.


----------



## halyaxai (Jan 30, 2014)

Diana put her plot down in a really nice spot today. She has been my easiest plotter so far, yayy!


----------



## Slowpoke (Jan 30, 2014)

*A cute little Uchi goat; Pashmina! c:*


----------



## Halycon (Jan 31, 2014)

I got Francine from Reddit yesterday - - expecting her plot now :3


----------



## Lennox (Jan 31, 2014)

Halycon said:


> I got Francine from Reddit yesterday - - expecting her plot now :3



Aw I love Francine! Congrats 
Fang just moved into my town! All by himself. I never knew why all the wolves are so popular, I didn't care for them until I met Wolfgang at a friends yesterday. Then, I get home, and I've got my very own! I love him


----------



## Farobi (Jan 31, 2014)

I am expecting Moe :3


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

Fuchsia is moving in to my town xD


----------



## OnAvance (Jan 31, 2014)

Pinky! c: and Frobert will be coming soon!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 31, 2014)

I JUST let go of my cranky Lobo :'( ... and another cranky wolf (Fang) moved in through streetpass (I knew it)
Happy that it's Fang but he messed up my road >.>


----------



## Xanarcah (Jan 31, 2014)

Canberra. D: 

Right below my Perfect Pear orchard, too. .-. That's what I get for being too lazy to do the 7 Days method or just grab someone from a MO/Giveaway thread...


----------



## harime (Jan 31, 2014)

Kid Cat! //squeals


----------



## MTurtle (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm getting Tom! >u<!!


----------



## Farobi (Feb 1, 2014)

Nobody. :|


----------



## Kit (Feb 1, 2014)

Rosie! I'm gonna TT to get her to move in
My reward for finally getting angus to move out 
She moved really close to my house, but she had to curtsy to sidestep her house a bit, so mine was completely visible, and she didnt move close enough to ruin my paths, she did kill one white rose, but I can forgive her easily for that.
So happy


----------



## Momonoki (Feb 1, 2014)

Marshal<3


----------



## bubblemilktea (Feb 1, 2014)

Fuchsia! :3


----------



## Revan654 (Feb 1, 2014)

Phoebe


----------



## Hot (Feb 1, 2014)

Benjamin. .


----------



## TerryMartin (Feb 1, 2014)

Biff.. He is that Hippo

Toke me forever to snag him from the Campsite.


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 1, 2014)

Hugh. He was in my campsite but I'm kinda regretting it...


----------



## Bunnii (Feb 1, 2014)

Lopez <3


----------



## Farobi (Feb 1, 2014)

Benjamin


----------



## Syd (Feb 1, 2014)

chadder the piece of cheese so excited


----------



## Cherebi (Feb 1, 2014)

Ruby.


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 1, 2014)

Phil o:


----------



## DJjeff20 (Feb 1, 2014)

Rooney. FINALLY got him from a kind players cycle town. Love him so much. <3


----------



## Jaz (Feb 1, 2014)

Rizzo. Invited him over the campsite


----------



## meo (Feb 1, 2014)

Fuchsia is moving in.


----------



## Ras (Feb 1, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Hugh. He was in my campsite but I'm kinda regretting it...



If it's tomorrow, you could quickly grab somebody from the villager trade area and override him.

I've got Winnie coming in, from the campsite.  My plan was to get Molly into this town, and Molly did ask to move and I could have overridden Winnie, but I decided to get Molly to stay for now and allow Winnie to come on in.


----------



## OnAvance (Feb 3, 2014)

Bones  One of my dreamies ~


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 3, 2014)

OnAvance said:


> Bones  One of my dreamies ~



Yay Bones<33 far too underrated


----------



## Thunder (Feb 3, 2014)

If my town wasn't already full of lazy dogs, I'd probably pick him.

Puddles is moving in, but I'll probably end up kicking her out.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Fauna, saw her plot today <3 Best normal EVER. And way better than Celia. Gotta remake my sig though ahaha


----------



## momayo (Feb 3, 2014)

Gabi    At last! My corny, lame [LF] threads on Reddit finally worked.

I am a sucker for freckles on a villager. I wish I had Pippy so the two of them could be Best Friends Forever, but Pippy still hasn't left Main Street, so that's an impossible dream :[


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

aww, Pippy is my 2nd fav pippy :3


----------



## SliceAndDice (Feb 3, 2014)

*Elmer*. <3 We were best friends in Wild World (he still lives in my Wild World town as far as I know) and I had to snatch him when he appeared in the campsite today. I can't wait to see him an Julian horsing around (lame pun is super lame...).


----------



## Imstillyourzelda (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm getting Fang tomorrow! I had him in City Folk and I'm excited to see him again ^o^

Besides Bruce, he's the only cranky villager I've ever had...


----------



## Xanarcah (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeremiah. I think I picked him up via Wi-Fi. o:


----------



## Revan654 (Feb 3, 2014)

Marina


----------



## Hot (Feb 3, 2014)

After plot resetting for a couple of hours and giving up, Chadder just _had_ to be the one to move in.


----------



## Agqueeen (Feb 4, 2014)

Rudy!


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 4, 2014)

Hopefully Beau. This is person is getting him into boxes for me. FREE! T_T Made me so happy~


----------



## Puffifish (Feb 4, 2014)

Diana, after me going through the 16 villager cycle, is coming back into my main town tomorrow c:


----------



## peterfreeman (Feb 5, 2014)

AC Cafe said:


> Alfonso



is it interesting?


----------



## lexy_ (Feb 5, 2014)

Hopefully Marshall ^^


----------



## MannyK (Feb 5, 2014)

O'Hare one of my dreamies is moving in tomorrow!


----------



## SliceAndDice (Feb 5, 2014)

Apollo from my campsite. ^.^


----------



## meo (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucky from the campsite.  He decided to put his plot exactly where Tia's house used to be.


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 5, 2014)

OCTAVIAN 





Parfait is turning out wonderful


----------



## coseacant (Feb 5, 2014)

Shep! I'm pretty happy about it.


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Feb 5, 2014)

I am getting Scoot.


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 7, 2014)

MARSHAL!
will be Parfait's 7th Villager


----------



## toastia (Feb 7, 2014)

ROSIEEE


----------



## Hot (Feb 8, 2014)

Genji ~ . . In my cycling town. 
Worst/Most ironic luck ever.


----------



## romyxpatd (Feb 8, 2014)

Tangy from my campsite  I had to ask her like 15 times, but finally she moved in!


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 8, 2014)

^Yay Tangy<33


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 8, 2014)

Stitches! WOOO!


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 8, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> Stitches! WOOO!



Enjoy him hes so great


----------



## Siren137 (Feb 8, 2014)

Molly!

She has put her house in the worst possible spot! Gotta rethink my town layout now!


----------



## Bulbadragon (Feb 8, 2014)

Hopper, my baby :3


----------



## estypest (Feb 8, 2014)

In my second town, Joey ... just when I finally got pinged for him to leave my main town.. grr be gone Joey!


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 8, 2014)

Walker. He's in a pretty bad spot, but I kind of like him, so...we'll see.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 8, 2014)

Hamphrey and Molly switched towns lol


----------



## Goldenapple (Feb 8, 2014)

I got Rosie today. She is one of my dreamies.


----------



## Revan654 (Feb 8, 2014)

Merry


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 9, 2014)

MIRA is moving in tomorrow


----------



## Improv (Feb 9, 2014)

Agnes, haha.


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Monique.-.-


----------



## cupcakes595 (Feb 9, 2014)

Marshal.


----------



## Melody In Silence (Feb 9, 2014)

Molly the adorable duck, she moved in randomly. I'm really happy:3


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 9, 2014)

cupcakes595 said:


> Marshal.


Cara, are you serious??


----------



## Laudine (Feb 9, 2014)

Papi. So excited to finally see him in my town!


----------



## Penguin222 (Feb 9, 2014)

Chevre! I'm so excited for her to move in!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Feb 9, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> MIRA is moving in tomorrow



You got her! ^u^


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 9, 2014)

MadisonCrossing said:


> You got her! ^u^



I did! only took 1 reset
First person was Frita, reset then Mira in a good spot
Now going to let the 9th one be natural, and then invite an upopular from my campsite to grow to like as my 10th i think


----------



## aimeekitty (Feb 9, 2014)

Mira (yellow and orange uchi bunny girl) is moving in tomorrow!  I liked that she "reminds" people of Minako in Sailor Moon so I'm kinda excited about her moving in.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 9, 2014)

LEONARDO!


----------



## Ras (Feb 9, 2014)

Wolfgang!  His plot is down today.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Feb 9, 2014)

So happy.  Fang is moving into his home in Primrose tomorrow.  Only 2 more dreamies left.  It's getting so hard to cycle out villagers


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 9, 2014)

Rosie.


----------



## Shado (Feb 9, 2014)

Got sprinkle moving in tomorrow


----------



## Chime (Feb 10, 2014)

Bettina 
Not a fan of where she put her house either.


----------



## Ceres (Feb 10, 2014)

Trying to plot reset for Marshal! I'm excited to have him but omg this is taking forever :c


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 10, 2014)

Curly will be my 9th villager..
After resetting for Octavian, Mira & Marshal i couldnt reset for my 9th as the plot appeared unexpectantly
its in a ok place, and hes not a bad villager


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Feb 10, 2014)

Lionel is moving in tomorrow.
Luckily, I like him.


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 11, 2014)

Molly!!





Thanks to ayeeapril


----------



## Toeto (Feb 11, 2014)

This little cutie <3


----------



## Revan654 (Feb 11, 2014)

Due to data issues Had to restart my town. 

Here is my first random Move in (Villager 6): Ankha


----------



## mickeydamouse (Feb 11, 2014)

Renee is moving in tomorrow! I love the name


----------



## DarkRose407 (Feb 11, 2014)

Chadder -_- It's Chops all over again with inconsiderate house placement! His house is right super close to my second characters, destroyed a bunch of roses I was organizing(which I just got from the island yesterday), is right in front of my cafe, and distorted my path...he better at least be cool than Chops


----------



## DJjeff20 (Feb 11, 2014)

ERIK! Thanks to villagertrade on tumblr.



Looking foward to becoming best friends with him <3


----------



## Vyli (Feb 11, 2014)

Phil moved into my cycling town, Anhka moved in from my campsite the next day


----------



## Mothership (Feb 11, 2014)

<.<  Hippeaux...right where I wanted to put the lighthouse. UGH. Still kicking myself for loading up my mayor when I KNEW my 9th villager could put a plot down today. *grumblegrumble*


----------



## Improv (Feb 11, 2014)

Shep!


----------



## Cherebi (Feb 11, 2014)

Bob! ^-^


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 11, 2014)

Frita. Right. On. My. Nine. Hybrid. Flowers.




。・゜・(ノД`)・゜・。


----------



## Sugapuff (Feb 12, 2014)

I just found a plot for Blair


----------



## honeybutter (Feb 12, 2014)

maelle. :| i already have two snooty villagers...


----------



## rndrn (Feb 12, 2014)

Cole!


----------



## kittenlover06 (Feb 12, 2014)

WOLFGANG! His name is weird, but he's a really awesome wolf. Guess what ,  I didn't even get him in my campsite! It was just luck!  I'm SO HAPPY! yay.


----------



## Shado (Feb 14, 2014)

Chief!! AHHHHHH OMG I love the campsite now


----------



## saymyname (Feb 14, 2014)

Tangy is moving in tomorrow 

Although her house isn't in the most ideal position, I'll give her a chance before I decide whether or not I like her.


----------



## PrincessJessOfCherie (Feb 14, 2014)

Poppy <3


----------



## Farobi (Feb 14, 2014)

Mothership said:


> <.<  Hippeaux...right where I wanted to put the lighthouse. UGH. Still kicking myself for loading up my mayor when I KNEW my 9th villager could put a plot down today. *grumblegrumble*



HIPPEUX IS AWESOME WHY WOULD YOU SAY THAT D;


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 14, 2014)

Peck. So creepy.


----------



## Improv (Feb 14, 2014)

Klaus is moving in tomorrow. Not a big fan of him, but I'll try to put on a happy face.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Feb 14, 2014)

Margie!


----------



## AppleCracker (Feb 14, 2014)

Frita


----------



## meo (Feb 14, 2014)

Walker. 
He luckily chose a good place to put his plot too so I'm thankful for that.


----------



## Silvery (Feb 14, 2014)

Erik is moving in! He plotted his house so close to Re-tail though. XD


----------



## Cascade (Feb 14, 2014)

Static


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 14, 2014)

Graham <3


----------



## HoennMaster (Feb 14, 2014)

Agent S. 

Finally cycled her out of my old town into my new town.


----------



## JennaBellionaire (Feb 14, 2014)

Portia. My Mom saw her on this website and got her for me. She's moving in tomorrow! I'm excited!


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Feb 14, 2014)

Ankha  My cousin was fostering her for me and she's finally moving in!


----------



## mogyay (Feb 15, 2014)

marshal :'D couldn't believe it when i saw his name pop up at his plot of land. feel quite bad as he's not even a dreamie but i would never have been willing to pay so much. excited to meet him!!


----------



## jakuzure (Feb 15, 2014)

I have Julian's house set up! he's already got his boxes ready to be unpacked so he can settle in! ovo


----------



## dreamysnowx (Feb 15, 2014)

MARSHAL'S MOVING IN TOMORROW <3 <3 <3
I even made a picture dedi for him <3


----------



## shananza (Feb 15, 2014)

Frobert, I adopted him from another town while he was in boxes yesterday.


----------



## Libra (Feb 15, 2014)

Bunnie! Had her in my campsite and decided to invite her to live in my town. I had actually been hoping for Pinky, but Bunnie is cute too! <3


----------



## Celes (Feb 15, 2014)

Frita! Got her from the campsite. xP


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 15, 2014)

Muffy..


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 15, 2014)

mayormako said:


> Muffy..



Muffy<3333


----------



## Improv (Feb 15, 2014)

Diana is moving in tomorrow! I'm so excited, I wasn't expecting her. <3


----------



## grrrolf (Feb 16, 2014)

deirdre! i'm pretty excited, I don't have any uchi villagers yet


----------



## Farobi (Feb 16, 2014)

Rowan. His house is right beside Bianca too <3


----------



## Chime (Feb 16, 2014)

Tammy
Not too bad I suppose.


She's putting her house in a great spot but that's also where I wanted to put a PWP ugh


----------



## Shattersnap (Feb 16, 2014)

Ankha should be putting down her plot tomorrow.  Hooray!


----------



## Improv (Feb 16, 2014)

.
Lopez is moving in tomorrow _!_ I really like him.​


----------



## meo (Feb 23, 2014)

Marshal's plot showed up today.  So it'll be fun to see him tomorrow.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 23, 2014)

Poppy  I now have 2 of my Let's Go To The City dream team!!

Should be three.. Gwen why did you have to move?!?


----------



## Hot (Feb 23, 2014)

Diana in my backup/cycling town.


----------



## Silvery (Feb 23, 2014)

Flora plotted her house today! She picked a good spot, exactly where Broccolo used to live.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 16, 2014)

Bob is moving in! Yay!  my favorite purple cat!


----------



## Solar (Mar 16, 2014)

Merengue  usually I don't like getting the cliche villagers, but she grew on me too much in my cycling town. (And yes I know I have Marshal but he was a natural move in within the first week of the game)


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 16, 2014)

Plot resetting for Erik <3


----------



## A Legend (Mar 16, 2014)

Plot resetting for cookie!


----------



## Laurina (Apr 25, 2014)

I just started playing again, a few days ago. I got down to eight villagers. Drift put his plot down today :c Not so excited to have him move in. But my friend has Stitches in boxes because  he wasn't playing often either. But he wanted me to have him, so I just asked him to move in c':


----------

